# TURKEY | Railways



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

OMG!


----------



## tuckerbox (Oct 15, 2007)

This Shangai- London route is it possible?
How much of the track is in place?
I can not imagine a rail route through Afghanistan--
TOO MANY TELETUBBIES!


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Actually right now, it is not possible, many countries and also some parts of Turkey are not ready yet . But in the future it will be.

it is an old map. Even in Turkey some new lines is planned wich are not shown at this map (the line to Bulgarian-Greek border). I guess other countries have some changes too.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

HST during the test drives last year.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Izmir Regional Rail upgrating project is almost complated. It is a joint project of TCDD and Izmir Metropolitan Municipality. Line is called Aliağa-Menderes, wich also connect the airport to the city, aka "Egeray" in Turkish.

Maybe we could consider it metro because it will be metro in the city and will be direct access to the all metro lines of Izmir,but connect the city to North and South of the region.










_TCDD bought these electric train sets from Spanish CAF_










-----------------------------------------------------

Izmir-Denizli Fiat MT5700 Diesel Regional Trains. ROTEM diesel will take its place in a while. (probably they will send to another route)


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Deisel Train of TUVASAŞ, production will start soon.










*Technical info:*


> Bogie : 1 powered 1 tralier bogie, secondary suspension air spring, primary suspension metal-rubber element
> Bogie wheel base : 2 600 mm
> Center pin distance : 17 500 mm
> Axle load : 16 tons
> ...


--------------------------------------


Another TCDD Regional Train. *Sakarya Railcars *(for Sakarya Region)

Sakarya Railcar is designed and manufactured by TÜVASAS with an original approach at which runnig safety, passenger comfort, internal decoration and harmony in colouring among the objects were the starting points. Maximum speed :140 km/h




























and old trains of Sakarya will operate at Kayseri- Adana line (South East Central Anatolia and East Mediteranean)


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

tuckerbox said:


> This Shangai- London route is it possible?


It is possible via the Transsib and the distance via Transsib is shorter. So it makes no sence to go from Shanghai to London via the Bosporus.


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Imj feeling sorry for Haydarpaşa. In all European countries, such great train stations continue their main missions and no government wants to turn them into hotels.


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

serdar you are a joke... you've started to bore everyone!


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Right now, 15324 people have been signed.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

you mean 15324 idiots. the one who is against this rail tunnel and prefer disgusting suburban rail trains is truely idiot, nothing else..

And serdar, why do you post such things here. 15324 idiots of another website is not our issue. Are you not bored?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Sakarya ones are ugly. 

This one is 140km/h?
http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/8397/newto6.jpg


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

yes it is!


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Kuvvaci said:


> you mean 15324 idiots. the one who is against this rail tunnel and prefer disgusting suburban rail trains is truely idiot, nothing else..
> 
> And serdar, why do you post such things here. 15324 idiots of another website is not our issue. Are you not bored?


How often do you use the train?


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Those signers do not say that we should use those disgusting trains. They do want newer air-conditioned trains. However do we have to close Haydarpaşa and destroy our historic rail infrastructure for that? What they want to see is a 2010 train in Haydarpaşa.


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Kuvvaci said:


> Serdar, I love Haydarpaşa stadion very much. But, please don't make me hate it, please. Haydarpaşa is out! Okay? Forget it now and try to focus on the reality!
> 
> And yuo also ask what will Yedikule or Samatya people will do when Marmaray starts. First learn, than have an idea please! There is another subway line wich is already planned between Yenikapı and Bakırköy.
> 
> ...


Marmaray does not seem a reasonable reason for closing our 100-old RR stn. The station can be linked to Marmaray so you can ride a train to Paris from Haydarpaşa.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

99% of those old stadtions are ugly and are more a hut than a station


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

del.


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

That clean this construction!


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

@l'eau, it is SUBWAY construction. This is RAILWAYS forum and RAILWAYS thread. SUBWAYS forum is another forum! Check the other forums up!


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

*Current Main Train Stations of Istanbul*

Both histroical statioıns will be cancelled due the underwater tunnel operation. There are plans to conver sirkeci Station to an Art museum. Haydarpaşa Station wich has been built in 1908 is a subject of discuss.

*Haydarpaşa Station (to the Anatolia, Asia and Middle East)*


















*Sirkeci Station (Historical last station of Orient Express- Thrace and Europe trains)*


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

*Ankara Main Train Station*

Ankara Main Station will be renovated and New station will be build next to the current one wich has been built in 1938 (there was a smaller building before)


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Kuvvaci said:


> *Ankara Main Train Station*
> 
> Ankara Main Station will be renovated and New station will be build next to the current one wich has been built in 1938 (there was a smaller building before)


The old station was demolished during the construction of current station. But current station looks cool. It is a great masterpiece of Republican architecture. Will the current station continue its purpose after new station is built?


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

www.sercan.de said:


> 99% of those old stadtions are ugly and are more a hut than a station


You are extremely right. Even bus stops are better! I hope we will get state-of-art stations with elevators for the disabled. However, historic stations which are suitable for triple-track operations must be used for Marmaray trains. Söğütlüçeşme station will also continue being a station I suppose.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

yes it will be.. you can see it at this render very clearly. But it won't be used for HSR. There will be a bridge betwen both terminals.


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ankara station looks pretty crowded. Maybe the picture was taken during the bayram.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

no, it is very active station. Espacially on weekends, there is no change to find empty seat at Ankara-Istanbul trains.


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Maybe because it is positioned in the heart of the city.


----------



## sasa_taisa (May 18, 2008)

;_; i'm so jealous of such modern architecture and projects....

besides, istanbul is by far the most important city i've ever been.

greetings from mexico!


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

Kuvvaci said:


> @l'eau, it is SUBWAY construction. This is RAILWAYS forum and RAILWAYS thread. SUBWAYS forum is another forum! Check the other forums up!


well, i couldnt find a turkish or izmir subway thread:dunno:


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

so open a thread about it with more info and pics... you should edit your pics cuz they're completely off topic here...


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

*Izmir Stations*

Izmir will be one of the HST destinatins and a new station will be built. It is told that current historical stations will be cancelled. Izmir has two historical train stations and both will be protected as historical heritages but because of the projects of Izmir is not clear yet, we don't know what will happen.

*Basmane Main Train Station* has been built in 1860's and still in the service for inter city trains. It is the main station of Izmir. 



























*Alsancak Station* is another historical station of Izmir




























-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Eskişehir Station*

Eskişehir Main Train Station will be modernized with the operation of HSR. It is an important station with its location that is at the center of Ankara-Istanbul Railway and Ankara-Izmir. It is very active station with this feature and also because of Eskişehir is a student city, students often use trains to Istanbul, Ankara and other directions.


















_an old pic_









-------------------------------------------------------------------
In Eskişehir it is considered take the rails to the underground at some routes, but nothing is offically announced yet.


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Currently there are no trains to İzmir


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

^^ are you sure??? Of course there are. Even just looking at the pics above is enough. Just wait the rest of the thread!


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

The pictures msut have been shot before July 23 2006 when the train service was suspended for Egeray construction.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Serdar, you meant suburban train. This line is just only one line .There are also intercity, and regional lines. Could you understand? 

There are four express train between Izmir and Ankara (two of them stop at some other stations). One express line to Isparta. Also Regional trains to Denizli and Afyon. Plus, recently Express to Balıkesir.

http://www.tcdd.gov.tr/yolcu/anahattrenleri.htm


------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Inter City Express Trains*

There are different quality wagons and I think best wagons are Ankara-Istanbul line's. Maxium speed of ICT is 140km/h




























_My pics from Istanbul-Konya Express (Meram Express)_



























Pullman Wagon (probably Fatih Express of Istanbul-Ankara)









another pullman wagon


















Toilletes









Restaurant Wagon









Compartment Wagon (they are used for both IC and Regional Trains)


















Couchette Wagon 



























Wagon-lit (sleeping coach)



















The Disabled Passenger Wagon


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Are those incercity trains as comfortable as buses?


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Kuvvaci said:


> *Current Main Train Stations of Istanbul*
> 
> Both histroical statioıns will be cancelled due the underwater tunnel operation. There are plans to conver sirkeci Station to an Art museum. Haydarpaşa Station wich has been built in 1908 is a subject of discuss.
> 
> ...


I hope they will not demolish Haydarpaşa. Where will trains terminate then? Not all trains might continue throught the tunnel. Also during CR1 WORKS, Trains will terminate at Gebze which too far from the city center( It is not even part of İstanbul but Kocaeli)


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

You can not demolish Haydarpasa. Its protected

Izmir stadtions are small. Why does Izmir do not have a central station?


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

New Halkapınar station may be the central terminal.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Halkapınar Station is a metro station and garage. Have't you ever traveled with trains?

@sercan, we will learn all projects about Izmir right after the new HSR line construction will be started. A new, modern station will be built in Izmir and Konya. And of course, Bursa will have a modern station too. But only central station project wich is announced is Ankara for now!


@serdar, IC trains of TCDD are more comfortable than buses. Better seats, comfortable resturant and cafes, WC, and you can walk during the travel. But no radio or video service yet.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

TCDD has also a Wagon modernization program wich operate by TÜVAŞAS

_modernized wagons..._


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

International Railway Symposiom 2008 Fair is to be held in Haydarpaşa station.

www.irsturkey.org


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Kuvvaci said:


> Halkapınar Station is a metro station and garage. Have't you ever traveled with trains?
> 
> @sercan, we will learn all projects about Izmir right after the new HSR line construction will be started. A new, modern station will be built in Izmir and Konya. And of course, Bursa will have a modern station too. But only central station project wich is announced is Ankara for now!
> 
> ...


TCDD trains have wireless-internet service but does it cut when the train goes into a tunnel?


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

I didn't use it, I don't know. But people says there are some problems.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

*Asia-Europe Express. Halkali-Cologne*










_Train at Istanbul Sirkeci Station_









_at the openning ceremoy of the line_


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

*Ankara-Konya High speed Rail Project*










*Black:* current lines
Green:Ankara-Eskişehir-Istanbul HSR line _test drives_
Red: Ankara-Izmir HSR line _planned_
Blue: Ankara-Konya HSR line 1h phase _u/c_
Orange: Ankara-Konya HSR line 2th phase _planned_


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

new project of Ankara HSR Station. Maket is exposed at Railway Center.


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Kuvvaci said:


> new project of Ankara HSR Station. Maket is exposed at Railway Center.


:eek2: mg:
awesome!!!


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

when will they start?


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

it was about starting, but like always dear mayor of Ankara made some beuroctic justice mistake about construction area and of course court refused and construction delayed. Now they are preparing new one (not project, just beurocratic process) suitable to the laws. I guess everything is delayed to time right before the muncipal elections  . Many projects of many other cities are delayed to the elections to use for a fresh propaganda. Elections are in May!


----------



## Genç (Jul 23, 2004)

Let's hope the May elections give Ankara a breath of fresh air :|


----------



## foxmulder_ms (Apr 19, 2007)

Is there a Cihanbeyli station on planed line between ankara and konya?


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

I don't think so. It will be express as I know!


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

ovem said:


> :eek2: mg:
> awesome!!!


Looks like a Japanese Shinkansen station


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

*Ankara-Sivas HSR process*

Ankara-Sivas HSR process started, it is not just a planned route anymore. Route is projected and the bids for the construction is accepted. The line will be constrcuted in a few phases.

I think first phase of the line starts right after Eskişehir-Ankara cut the test drives and start to operate regularly wich will happen 3, 4 months later!


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Did they close all platforms of Haydarpaşa stn for İnt. Railways Symposium. Kentvedemiryolu.com says that Haydarpaşa isn't an exhibition hall.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

f*?!% Kentvedemiryolu.com :bash:


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

*Ankara-Sivas HSR Project*






*Afyon-Izmir HSR Project (A part of Ankara-Izmir Line)*


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Updated map of HSR : Kayseri route is projected












----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Wonderful News From Eskişehir.* Construction of *New Station for HSR *is started _*yesterday*_ :cheers: It will be an *underground *Central Station. Unfortunatelly no renders yet hno:




















source


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

nothing is clear yet!


----------



## Taha (Apr 7, 2004)

> nothing is clear yet!


Like what? About the station?


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

Tatvan - Van seems like a waste since its not connected to any major cities and has so many stops going around the lake. Raybus or intercity trains would make more sense.

On the map of all the HSR lines Eskisehir Afyon and Burdur should eventually be connected to make a quicker route from Istanbul to the south.


----------



## amagaldu (Sep 29, 2005)

great thread Kuvvaci.. kay:

thanks for taking me out..


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Taha said:


> Like what? About the station?


Trains will say goodbye to Haydarpaşa after Marmaray is completed.


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

:badnews:


Taha said:


> Like what? About the station?


Trains will say goodbye to Haydarpaşa after Marmaray is completed.hn:badnews:


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

That is why the Ist terminal of HST is a mystery


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

why did you repeat your post?


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Kuvvaci said:


> why did you repeat your post?


by mistake


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

edit!


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Antalya?
Ral connection? Thats great


----------



## amagaldu (Sep 29, 2005)

^^ but only between Burdur and Antalya..?

and how is that they´d take the longer semicircular way between Van and Tatvan and not the almost straight southern one..?


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

I think Burdur-Antalya line is the first phase of Antalya-Eskişehir-Istanbul line.


----------



## Taha (Apr 7, 2004)

Istanbul needs bigger terminal in europen side.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

*TEKIRDAĞ-MURTALI-BÜYÜKKARIŞTIRAN RAILWAY u/c*
New line in Thrace. I showed the video of the project before and this is the map.









red line is the current thrace railroad. Dark blue is projected HSR line. light blue line is Tekirdağ-Muratlı line.


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Taha said:


> Istanbul needs bigger terminal in europen side.


Haydarpaşa should remain for trains which do not work in cross-Marmaray routes. This station also includes locomotive and car maintainance shops, signalisation control centres and lodgements for personnel. It cannot be closed so easily


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

^^ I was sure that you will reply Taha's post...


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

But I support Taha for a larger stn on the European side.


----------



## amagaldu (Sep 29, 2005)

Kuvvaci said:


> I think Burdur-Antalya line is the first phase of Antalya-Eskişehir-Istanbul line.


^^ thanks.. kay:


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

New Regular Line between Adapazarı and Karasu Port









a view from Balıkesir-Izmir train


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

*Thrace Line is Under Renovation*
Works at Kapıkule-Pehlivanköy Area is viewd at the photo


















After the reconstruction works will be complated, the speed of the trains will increase to 120km/h from 60 km/h. Trains are good, locomotives are strong enough but rail is old. This problem is being solved.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Some other pictures of new trains of TCDD


----------



## arriaca (Feb 28, 2006)

^^

Thanks !!!

CAF by windows :lol:


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

why by window?


----------



## arriaca (Feb 28, 2006)

Kuvvaci said:


> Some other pictures of new trains of TCDD


Look the computer


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

hahaha  you are very careful...


----------



## arriaca (Feb 28, 2006)

ERTMS signals for the Turkis HSL by Ansaldo



> El Directorio General de los Ferrocarriles del Estado Turco (TCDD) ha adjudicado a Ansaldo STS el contrato de diseño, suministro, pruebas y puesta en servicio los equipos de señalización y telecomunicaciones para las secciones de línea Bogazkopru-Ulukisla -Yenice y Mersin-Toprakkale.
> 
> El contrato, que se firmará en el presente mes de noviembre 2008, importa 126 millones de euros y contempla el equipamiento de una longitud total de línea de 410 kilómetros El alcance del suministro comprende equipos de vía y a bordo de ERTMS nivel 1, enclavamientos, Control de Tráfico Centralizado y telecomunicaciones fijas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

is Ansaldo a Spanish company?

Actually TCDD machinists of HSR are at the stage training in Spain right now, they had a course in Turkey by Spanish technicers and now they are at the practice.


----------



## arriaca (Feb 28, 2006)

Kuvvaci said:


> is Ansaldo a Spanish company?


No, Ansaldo is an italian company and installed the ERTMS in the line Madrid - Barcelona with Cobra, a spanish company. 



> Actually TCDD machinists of HSR are at the stage training in Spain right now, they had a course in Turkey by Spanish technicers and now they are at the practice.


Yes, I know. I hope they like our HSL


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

arriaca said:


> ERTMS signals for the Turkis HSL by Ansaldo


the route you mention...


----------



## Taha (Apr 7, 2004)

Here is the new HSR presentation between Eskisehir-Ankara and video is taken by the helicopter.
http://www.tcdd.gov.tr/film/ank_eskhelikopter.wmv


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

very nice video...


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

*Rotem articulated DMU DM15000 for TCDD*

[http://_dty


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

*New colours are everywhere*

olr D


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

^^ I have never seen those old machines anywhere before...


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

new ROTEM's are being replaced with this one, actually not the oldest one...


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

hokomoko said:


> older DMU / Fiat
> and new colurs:


Where does this train serve? I've never seen such one before. It looks cute


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Argentinian Messi said:


> Where does this train serve? I've never seen such one before. It looks cute


It serves Izmir area. These trains were once used in Bandırma-Izmir lines.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

^^ they used to be served... not anymore.. They are in the service Afyon-Burdur route now.


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

*The first speed train sets from CAF for TCDD*


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

*The Ankara Speed train station*

]http.static


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

*First to recent TCDD DMU's / Railbus or Mototrain*

qw q


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

hokomoko no need to make nostagy.. this is DEVELOPMENT thread, not nostagy thread like wowturkey...


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

ok then sorry deleting all ..thank you


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

okay thank you...


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

TCDD HT 65007 en Hendaye (France):


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

I am so impatient to travel with this one. I need at least 2 years more


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

I am so confused.
How many HT we will have?
Italian
Spanish
French
Turkish-korean


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

two kinds of trains... 

1. Spainish CAF, top speed :250 km/h and TCDD alreeady bought those trains.

2. EUROTEM Korean-Turkish partnership, top speed:350 km/h factory built in Adapazarı-Turkey, but the first productions of the factory are metro trains for Istanbul. HST sets will be produced after Istanbul-Ankara line will start to operate. This line is built for 350km/h speed.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

CAF of TCDD










EUROTEM will produce HSR 350X




















views from the EUROTEM factory










their first productions


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

What happened to the italian ones?
http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/2011/ithighjm4.jpg
http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/8610/etr500gr3.jpg


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

It was rent for the test of the rails... Because it has same speed and weight with HSR 350X.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

some views from Ankara-Eskişehir line.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

*some other train pictures.*


current suburban trains of Istanbul, their last few months then they will be cancelled. :cheers:


----------



## Olympios (Oct 13, 2007)

It seems that Turkey invests heavily on the railways. And that's great :applause:


----------



## djredon (Mar 8, 2006)

Kuvvaci said:


> CAF of TCDD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The HSR 350X ......a copy of french TGV ....


----------



## Ejdera (Jun 23, 2008)

The technology of HSRX-350 is based on french TGV


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

As I know it is the first Korean developed HST (Frence supported the former versions of Korrean trains). Maybe I am wrong but documents say like this.


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Kuvvaci said:


> *some other train pictures.*
> 
> 
> current suburban trains of Istanbul, their last few months then they will be cancelled. :cheers:


Those E14000s look like SNCF Z 6100s
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Gare_d_Auvers-sur-Oise_05.jpg


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Kuvvaci said:


> As I know it is the first Korean developed HST (Frence supported the former versions of Korrean trains). Maybe I am wrong but documents say like this.


TGV s are built by Alsthom. They were first introduced in 1981 and at that time there were no HSTs running in Korea I suppose


----------



## djredon (Mar 8, 2006)

serdar samanlı;28376174 said:



> TGV s are built by Alsthom. They were first introduced in 1981 and at that time there were no HSTs running in Korea I suppose


There is a high speed rail system in Korea based on the French TGV system : The Korea Train eXpress (KTX) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korea_Train_Express

The HSR-350xwas developed by Rotem (Hyundai Rotem Company).


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

^^ yes this is correct info...

Actually including Turkey, many countries follow this method. First taking technology , techical support and trains. And with the technology of the supporter country they produce their trains. And later they develop their own trains and produce.

France is usually supporter country. Helped Korea and Spain... And Now Korea and Spain produce their own trains. And my country, Turkey, takes Spanish and Korean support (partly Italian but not so much).


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

That's nice.. countries should suport eachother on HSR development. Now Turkey starts to operate it's own High Speed trains and later about in 10 years Turkey will start to support other countries to develop their railways and maybe HSR connection will be possible between Istanbul and Selanika with the Turkish support on Greece.


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Istanbul-Belgrade would be nice tookay:


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

yes... we have already normal line actually... But unfortunatelly, we, Balkan countries, doesn't have good railways. I mean all of us. Western Europe has strong railway connection and railways bring the people of these countries closer. However Balkan nations are away from eachother although they are close in the distance. Railways bring us to close eachother.


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

CrazySerb said:


> Istanbul-Belgrade would be nice tookay:


I think I used this line once at an average speed of 40 km/h


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Olympios said:


> It seems that Turkey invests heavily on the railways. And that's great :applause:


If they invest more on railways, less people will travel by car and this will reduce traffic accidents.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

^^ no relation... You still don't understand and force yourself not to understand. Tell me why Germany has more cars than Turkey and better highway network, although Germany has the best (or one of the best and wide) railways network at the same time!


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

cityscapes said:


> Tatvan - Van seems like a waste since its not connected to any major cities and has so many stops going around the lake. Raybus or intercity trains would make more sense.
> 
> On the map of all the HSR lines Eskisehir Afyon and Burdur should eventually be connected to make a quicker route from Istanbul to the south.


My friend, the stretch Tatvan-Van is far more important than what you seem
to understand.

In a year or so, the Iranian railways should have closed the gap between 
Bam, the farthest point they reach now in the south-east direction, and
Zahedan, a city near the Iran-Pakistan border.

Zahedan is also the most western point reached by the wide-gauge
railway system of the indian subcontinent.

That means that once the gap Bam-Zahedan is closed, it becomes possible
to link directly Europe and India by rail. And a reasonably well operated
rail link between India and Europe would make the travel time of a container
between those two places about half of what it is now by sea through the
Suez Canal.

This reduction in travel time, combined with the current difficulties caused
by the widespread piracy that occurs now south of the red sea, would make
such a connection tremendously attractive for the shipping companies.

Does that mean that we're going to see containers going by rail between
Rotterdam and Mumbai anytime soon ? Most probably not. And this because
of three reasons :

First, the wide-gauge line between Zahedan and Quetta, in Pakistan, needs
a complete refurbishment before it can support any sizable traffic. There is
currently only one train every forthnight running in each direction on this
line.

Second, the Marmarail project in Istanbul must be finished to allow the trains
to cross the Bosphorus straits without the help of a ferry.

And third, there is... you guessed it, the Van lake. The 2 ferries that operate
on this lake are almost 40 years old and cannot load more than 10 to 12
freight waggons for their 5 hours cruise. That means a max volume of 48
waggons per day each way if both units are constantly operating, which is
very unlikely, given their current state of (dis)repair. So, in order for this line
to become THE railway of the 21st century, a way around the Van lake must
be planned for, urgently. There is no alternative...


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

*Engine Drivers of TCDD got their HST Driver Licance*

Engine Drivers of TCDD are complated their high speed train licance training both in Turkey and Spain and got their licance.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

*Italian Railways and Turkish Railkways signed cooperation agreement.*

Agreement includes, thecnology transfer, education of staff, training, infrasutructure support and rail production.


----------



## Ejdera (Jun 23, 2008)

Argentinian Messi said:


> I think I used this line once at an average speed of 40 km/h


There is a line from Austria till the Turkish border.You also pass Belgrade.But with a very low speed.You need 2 days from Austria till Turkey.

It is called Optima Express











Turkey plans to built a high-speed line till the bulgarian border.I hope in future it can be developed till Austria.


----------



## Augusto (Mar 3, 2005)

serdar samanlı;28376138 said:


> Those E14000s look like SNCF Z 6100s


Well, If you say so. 
They come from the same country anyway, in the turkish trains you can see the plate "Jeumont France". Jeumont-Schneider manufacture has been bought by Alstom (still Alst*h*om at this time).


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Augusto said:


> Well, If you say so.
> They come from the same country anyway, in the turkish trains you can see the plate "Jeumont France". Jeumont-Schneider manufacture has been bought by Alstom (still Alst*h*om at this time).


E14000s are built in TÜVASAŞ factory in Adapazarı but as they are built under Alsthom licence, its normal for them to look like French trains.


----------



## Augusto (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok. But I'm sure that in the train I took there was a plate saying that it was manufactured in Jeumont, France in the 50'. May be the first trains were manufactured in France and the others by TÜVASAŞ under Jeumont-Scneider licence?


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Augusto said:


> Ok. But I'm sure that in the train I took there was a plate saying that it was manufactured in Jeumont, France in the 50'. May be the first trains were manufactured in France and the others by TÜVASAŞ under Jeumont-Scneider licence?


That must be an E8000. E8000s differ from E14000s as they have rounder corners than the latter. Also E8000s have diamond shaped pantographs while E14000s have elbow pantographs.


----------



## Augusto (Mar 3, 2005)

That's it. So the E8000 are operating on the european "banliyö" and the E14000 on the asian side? By the way I found that the E8000 are quite well maintened considering their age.


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

E8000s were purchased in 1955 and many of them are stil running! I hope there are among the oldest surviving EMUs in the world. They definitely deserve a place in museums


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

E14000s are also used in European side to supplement E8000s


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

serdar samanlı;29720204 said:


> E8000s were purchased in 1955 and many of them are stil running! I hope there are among the oldest surviving EMUs in the world. They definitely deserve a place in museums


they don't run anymore...


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Kuvvaci said:


> *Some other views from the Railway Fair IRS 2008-Istanbul *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice photos


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Do not forget the bast part of the seminary: The miniature train set where three trains a smoking steam train, a TCDD diesel train and a Virgin HST crossed birdges and passed through town stations


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

serdar, do you realy have understanding difficulty or you do it purposely to make me angry?

Why do you repeat whole pictures at the same page just to say "nice photos"? I said this to you hunderd times before. I wished you not to do it. I warned you. But, you do it again, again again. Enough is ehough, you disturb the thread and make the page very heavy.


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

Ankara's new suburban trains produced by Eurotem in Adapazari:






































http://e40003.me.metu.edu.tr/EMU/


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

First published video of test drives of HSR:


----------



## asahi (Dec 28, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

New DMU's by Eurotem serving between Adana and Mersin in eastern Turkey:









Photo: Mehmet, wowturkey.com









Photos: Balamirs, wowturkey


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

EUROTEM factrory started to serve its frst productions... I am so happy :applause:

Suburban Trains,

New DMU's

New Metro Trains of Istanbul kay:

We are waiting for new HST...

Messi thnk you for addition...


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Have DM 15000 started commercial use or are they still test-driving?


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

it is not test drives... it is scheduled drives.



Argentinian Messi said:


> New DMU's by Eurotem serving between Adana and Mersin in eastern Turkey:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice bridge


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

so the korean one will look like this http://www.demiryolportali.com/uploads/administrator/images/2008-11-15_032930_PA170016.jpg

and not like this
http://www.akicraatlar.com/resimler/hizlitrenfbr.jpg

?


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

messi says like this. But I don't think so... For Turkish one, always he second picture is shown offically.


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

^^because at that time there was no KTX II so they showed the HSR 350 X since they didn't want to show the old KTX I which was outdated. I don't know why Rotem should develop 2 different highspeed trains with comparable features at the same time This would cost them a lot of money. HSR 350X was just a prototype to develop the new KTX II. Sure, my information might be wrong, these are just my thoughts! I hope it's me who's right because KTX II looks sexier than HSR 350X :cheers:


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

I wanna see the new HST in Haydarpaşa


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

KTX II?
Any pics and infos?
whats the topspeed?


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

KTXII is that one which you quouted above

If you look carefully you see "New Korean Highspeed train KTX II"


----------



## Atkins (Jan 27, 2009)

www.sercan.de said:


> KTX II?
> Any pics and infos?
> whats the topspeed?


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

^^ messi already post it last week, no need your help at this thread. Don't force yourself to feel responsible for everything about Turkey.


----------



## Dinuś (Aug 17, 2006)

Some pictures of the new HSR line from the Ankara-Istanbul train, sorry for the bad quality.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

wonderful pictures... :banana: thank you Messi


@Herbicide

your map is not right. There are some additions wich are added by someone else and also it doesn't show official expansions to Kayseri some other destinations.


----------



## Leofold (Dec 8, 2006)

Finally Turkey welcomes High Speed Train Lines!!


----------



## hoosier (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations Turkey!! 

All Turks should be very proud of what their country has accomplished.

I am very jealous.


----------



## nachalnik (Nov 7, 2008)

First of all my congratulations to TCDD and all other, who worked for the development of highspeed rail in Turkey!!


Anyone knowing, whether also conventional trains will be able to use the highspeed lines? This could be used for example to speed up trains like Haydarpasa - Kars oder Haydarpasa - Tatvan...

And when the highspeed network is complete, also Istanbul - Adana might be possible in just one night..


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

No, highspeed lines are only for highspeed trains in Turkey and that's be best feature of that system. In some european networks highspeed train have to share the tracks with conventional trains but not in Turkey.

Ankara-Eskisehir finished
Eskisehir - Ankara u/c
Ankara - Konya u/c
Ankara - Sivas u/c

Ankara - Izmir approved
Osmaneli - Bursa approved


Here you see the Ankara-Istanbul highspeed line on the left and Ankara-Istanbul conventional train on the right. The are parallel to each other although the highspeed line is a bit shorter tan the conventional one.


----------



## Chafford1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Railway Gazette says the 250 km/h (155mph) line speed was chosen as a compromise between energy consumption and journey times.

Are all future Turkish high speed lines going to be operated at 250 km/h?


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

^^ no, we have 350 km/h project and this line is also built as suitable for 350km/h. Hundai Rotem of Korea and Turkish TÜLOMAŞ companies built a train factory in Turkey and they started to manifcture some trains, but they wait for Istanbul-Ankara line to manifacture 350km/h trains.


----------



## Chafford1 (Feb 17, 2008)

There was an interesting article on Turkish High Speed Rail in January's International Railway Journal which talks about 8 new 250km/h railways:

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/sb/irj0109/#/20

Click on the page to enlarge.


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

*DM15000 serie railbuses in Adana yard.*


----------



## Leofold (Dec 8, 2006)

Many Turkish cities welcome new railbuses.


----------



## sirmdc (Dec 18, 2008)

So will all planned high speed lines be 350km/h later or will some of them still be 250km/h. (In that case which ones will be 350km/h and when?) I think 250km/h is a little slow when building new railways in the 2000s, but its still great that Turkey will get high speed trains.

Will Turkish cities also build more underground metro lines? As far as I know public transportation by rail in Turkish cities is pretty low. New metro-lines in the three biggest cities is very important imho. I know they build new big roads but they cant plan the cities for cars any longer.


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

The lines are designed for 350 km/h, it's the spanish CAFs that reach just 250 km/h but Turkey is buildings with the help of Korean Rotem its own highspeed trains with a max. speed of 350 km/h. 
http://www.hyundai-eurotem.com

Regardinng urban rail transport, Turkish cities have built quite lot in the last decade. Istanbul is also the city with the longest metro construction right now, including marmaray it's about 120 km and the construction of 2 more lines will begin very soon.

Here more about Turkish urban transportation: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=809596


----------



## sirmdc (Dec 18, 2008)

Will 250km/h and 350km/h both traffic the lines when they are finished or are the 250km/h trains just temporary?

Thanks for the link, is there any map that shows the planned and existing underground metro lines in turkish cities?


----------



## Rail_Serbia (May 29, 2009)

serdar samanlı;27422180 said:


> Haydarpaşa should remain for trains which do not work in cross-Marmaray routes. This station also includes locomotive and car maintainance shops, signalisation control centres and lodgements for personnel. It cannot be closed so easily


I agree with serdar. There are few reasons why is good to save Haydarpasa and Sirkesi:
- For the most of long distance passengers Istanbul is start or end destination. The end stations are more comfortable for ending trip because they are in one level. There are lot of stations in Europe and Russia which have end tracks in railway stations, to make naturaly going in and out in near groun level as much as posible. The new undergound Sirkesi station, for example, will be deep 56m, and it will need 3-4 minutes to go dawn or up.
- Istanbul have about 1.000.000 daily migrants. Those people are turist, person which are in Istanbul for trade and business etc. Those actvities are concetrated in central area, and they are not hurry. All for them interesting activities are aboveground, and it is better to do not pass Istanbul by two or three undergroun stations. The aboveground daily migrant is better for economy then underground.
- There is queation of capacity. By inhabitation of pasengers with existing traffic system, European Bosphorus side is the most important destination for european side urban passengers, and Asian Bosphorus side for European side Bosphorus passengers. If all of them going out on Bosphorus side underground station, that make trains stay longer in stations and make neck bottles effect. More undergound unnecesarry passenger need bigger capacity of expensiv underground objects, against the existing railway stations.
- There is question about capacity. For traffic task of high speed rails in country with 75.000.000 people, urban traffic in city of 14.000.000 people, transcontinental freight traffic, the three tracks are not enough. Just part of the traffic can take old stations, and aboveground stations need 4-5 track for points conecting old railways with new underground to the end of suburbs. One of solution is building new bridge at north for freight transit.
- The Kumkapi, Cankurtaran and Haydarpasa are out of coridor of future line. Its better to have more station in city center to replace the car jurneys. If some city have it overground, this city is rich.
- The existing stations are cultural and historic monuments. With saving them in function, Turks explain that they care about their history, cultur and heritage. To come in an old saved station is estetic feeling. 

I have never been in Istanbul, and all my sugestions are by my traffic knowledge and analyzing the rail networks from cities in Europe and Russia.


----------



## rmcee (Jun 2, 2009)

remtechnology.eu - is that a producer or sales office?


----------



## ivan_vn (Jul 15, 2009)

*re*

ALTERNATIVE OF THE EXPENSIVE RUBBER LEVEL CROSSING STRAIL:

The rubber level crossing REM.

 

You can find more information in pdf files on the following address: 
http://www.rembg.com


----------



## natarajan1986 (Sep 10, 2008)

what is the use ??


----------



## ivan_vn (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re*



natarajan1986 said:


> what is the use ??


The use for construction and repairs of transitions between rail and automobile roads /road through railroad crossings/. 










www.rembg.com


----------



## ivan_vn (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re:*



rmcee said:


> remtechnology.eu - is that a producer or sales office?


REMTECHSTROY GROUP is a consortium of many enterprises, the majority of production for railway is the production of consortium (example: spare parts for Plasser tamping machines), other products are purchased from around the world. Special REM rubber crossing panels is a trademark and is manufactured according to our plans in a specialized factory to produce rubber products. Same as STRAIL rubber crossing panels, the STRAIL are not producers, have only a trademark STRAIL and distribution of the product. 
STRAIL rubber crossing panels are produced in plant KRAIBURG Group.

REMTECHSTROY GROUP
www.remtechnology.eu


----------



## rmcee (Jun 2, 2009)

*Turkey: Kardemir signs deal with Iranian railways*_

Turkish steel manufacturer Kardemir said on Thursday it has signed an agreement with Iran's state railway company to provide rail track infrastructure.

In a statement to the Istanbul Stock Exchange the company said it will sell a total of 30,000 metric tons of rail to the Iran state railway company.

The company didn't provide financial info._


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

Why are there so many promotions for level crossings on this thread?


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Well done :applause:

Railway development may boost tourism throughout the country..


----------



## rmcee (Jun 2, 2009)

*Baku-Tbilisi-Kars railway to be ready in 2012*_

Yesterday, August 3, officials from Georgia and Azerbaijan announced, that a railway line from Baku to Kars through Tbilisi should be completed in 2012.

The railway line, which is a joint project between Azerbaijan, Georgia and Turkey, envisions linking the three countries and provide a transport route to Turkey from Central Asia and Asia. The proposed project was initiated when US and European countries refused to finance similar projects, citing the exclusion of Armenia from the route.

Construction of the railway began in November 2007, with Turkey and Azerbaijan both funding the route in their respective countries and Azerbaijan providing a USD 200m loan to Georgia for the construction of the 29-kilometer that will stretch through Georgia, Asbarez reports._


----------



## v_florin (Apr 7, 2007)

TedStriker said:


> Why are there so many promotions for level crossings on this thread?


Because the admins are sleeping on the job instead of banning a spammer that peddles this crap all over the forum...


----------



## Shahid (Jan 10, 2005)

Islamabad-Istanbul train link from Aug 14
By IANS,

Islamabad : A freight train link between Islamabad and Istanbul via Tehran is to be launched Aug 14, Pakistan's independence day.

The train will run from Islamabad's Margala Station to Istanbul's Haydarpasa Station via Tehran Station, APP news agency reported, quoting railway officials here.

Iran would provide trans-shipment facilities at its Zahedan station on the border with Balochistan.

For this, Iranian Railways would provide a train including empty wagons 30-60 minutes before the arrival of the train from Pakistan.

Similarly Pakistan Railways would provide a train including empty wagons 30-60 minutes before the arrival of a full container train from Tehran, the officials said.

The decision to start the train was taken at a trilateral Pakistan-Iran-Turkey meeting at Tehran March 1, 2009 that discussed some of the key projects needed to improve the capacity and speed of transit traffic in the region.


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

Shahid said:


> Islamabad-Istanbul train link from Aug 14
> By IANS,
> 
> Islamabad : A freight train link between Islamabad and Istanbul via Tehran is to be launched Aug 14, Pakistan's independence day.
> ...



Is this going to be 100 per cent intermodal, namely containers?


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

Has anyone got a picture of such a train?



"Turkey: Railway line from Turkey to Iran reopened

The Razi Khoy part of the railway line between Turkey and Iran was repaired on Monday after weekly brake in operations, Fars News Agency reports. 



According to the Iranian officials, 200 meters of tracks were destroyed as a result of a landslide in the area. After the line was repaired, immediately the first freight train left from Iran to Turkey."


From http://www.railwaymarket.eu.


----------



## rmcee (Jun 2, 2009)

*Turkey: TCDD wants to operate Mecca-Medina high-speed line*_

A consortium of Turkish Railways (TCDD), Siemens and Saudi BinLadin Group is one of the four consortia willing to sign a contract for the high-speed railway line Mecca-Medina.

Technical bid will be presented in January, while the financial one in June. According to the plan, Siemens will set up the signalization system, the Saudi BinLadin Group will undertake the superstructure construction and the TCDD will operate the high-speed train for a period of 12 years on a 450-kilometer track from Mecca to Medina, writes Today’s Zaman. _


----------



## asahi (Dec 28, 2007)

Great news, but the Saudi BinLadin Group name sounds kinda strange


----------



## rmcee (Jun 2, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saudi_Binladin_Group

_The SBG was founded in 1950 by Sheikh Mohammed bin Laden, whose relationship with the country's founder, Abdel Aziz al Saud, led to important government contracts such as refurbishing the shrines at Mecca and Medina. Mohammed, who overall had 22 wives and 52 children, is also the father of Osama Bin Laden.(...)_


----------



## asahi (Dec 28, 2007)

rmcee said:


> Mohammed, who overall had 22 wives and 52 children, is also the father of Osama Bin Laden.(...)[/I]


22 wives? Wow... 

But let's stick to the topic - when is the contruction supposed to start? And what do they mean by highspeed? 300 km/h? More/less?


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

rmcee said:


> A consortium of Turkish Railways (TCDD), Siemens and Saudi BinLadin Group is one of the four consortia willing to sign a contract for the high-speed railway line Mecca-Medina.


Yeah... that was inevitable, I suppose. I mean, non-Muslims are not allowed into the holy cities of Mecca and Medina, and certain specialised functions such as installing and testing the signalling and communications equipment have to be performed by people with prior experiences. Turkey is the first Muslim country to accumulate such experience, so...


----------



## rmcee (Jun 2, 2009)

It is a 444 km distance. It will be a 2 hours journey. Trains are to reach speeds up to 320 kph (some press sourced ealier said 360 kph).


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

nice travel by falconi... Istanbul-Eskişehir-Ankara
:cheers:


falconi said:


> i hope this is the correct thread for this pics!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Konya-Adana intercity train









Izmir-Ankara Train


















Ankara-Istanbul



























Eskişehir Station


----------



## FazilLanka (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow!!!

This is so beautiful and I would love to see trains s like these all over in Turkey


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

*Ankara-Konya HSR construction*


----------



## RelaxInPireaus (Nov 2, 2008)

can anyone estimate the time one will need to travel from Istanbul to Tbilisi after the Baku-Tbilisi-Kars railway is completed? at least 50 hours I think...


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

Difficult to say. The present day direct train Istanbul-Kars takes 36.5 hours, and is known for its incredible delays even beyond that. From Kars it would be a ride of another 250 km, 125 km new rails, 125 old tracks in Georgia. No idea about speeds there at the moment, or how fast the Kars to Georgia link plans to be. A border crossing in this part of the world customarily takes about 2 hours for a train. 
Both countries have pledged to renovate the tracks leading up to the rail link. However, the main factor is whether Turkey manages to develop its East-West highspeed rail corridor quickly. By 2013 (Istanbul-ankara HSL to finish), this should reduce the Istanbul-Kars travelling time to 30 hours. When the second section (Ankara-Sivas) finishes probably a few years later it would be only 16.5 hours. Should the whole route Istanbul-Kars become HSL it would take only 11 hours. Hope this helps your calculations.


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

Weird... There hasn't been any rail connection between Ankara and Konya. Now there is a high speed one. Definition of "quantum leap"


----------



## Co Co (Aug 16, 2009)

Locomotives "ASEA s" with a Turkish markings on the customs terminal in Sarajevo. Hello Co Co  .


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

yes we use them as well


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

When is KTX trains going to come?


----------



## ironalbo (Aug 26, 2009)

I dont´t know


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

erm in Turkey ?


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

what is erm?


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

foxmulder said:


> When is KTX trains going to come?


actually they are waiting for the construction of the railways... Istanbul and ankara are not connected yet. They are waiting for complate dthe current projects to start producing KTX II of Eurotem factory. Istanbul-ankara, Istanbul- Eskişehir-konya lines and bosphorus underwater tunnel will be compated first. And it needs two years more.


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

Ok. Thanks. I thought they might have used them on Ank-Eskiseyir too.


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

Has anyone got any photos of the rail ferry operations of Turkey?


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

TedStriker said:


> Has anyone got any photos of the rail ferry operations of Turkey?


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Ankara Station- High Speed Train Terminal Capacity:18 million passanger per year


----------



## YunuS (Dec 1, 2005)

Hatta bu sene dayim ile konustum. Bizim buralarda tren çok kullaniliyor, heryere gidiyor. Neden vatanimizda'da böyle bir sistem yok diye. Tarih, Amerika ve daha neler karisti bu olayin içine.

Insallah bu proje ayakta kalir ve sonuna kadar devam edilir.


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

773 posts in this forum but still you don't know the official language of this section! :applause:


----------



## przemek_pl (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi!
I've got a question about Ankara Station. Is this project is running already, or it's going to be announced (tender)? Just wanna now how it's going and on which stage now is this project  
Cheers!


----------



## UltrAslanErkan (Mar 17, 2009)

Istanbul - Ankara Line
2.Stage

Informations

1) Total Number of Tunnels: 39
Tunnel 34 – Bozüyük – 2170m
Tunnel 33 – Bozüyük – 220m
Tunnel 32 – Bozüyük – 260m
Tunnel 29 – Pazaryeri yol ayrımı -520m
Tunnel 28 – Karaköy – 210m
Tunnel 27 – Demirköy – 560m
Tunnel 26 - Basköy -5370m
Tunnel 24 - Basköy -2196m
Tunnel 23 - Küplü – 610m
Tunnel 22 - Küplü – 940m
Tunnel 14 – Selimiye Köyü – 1180m
Tunnel 13 – Büyükyenice Köyü – 3580m
Tunnel 12 – Kızılöz Köyü – 1310m
Tunnel 11 – Ciciler Köyü – 300m
Tunnel 10 – Ciciler Köyü – 140m

Finished Tunnel 10









Tunnel 11









Tunnel 14


















Tunnel 15









Tunnel 16









Location of Tunnel 35 and 36









Tunnel 35









Tunnel 36










Other Pics
































































Souce:
http://www.rayturk.net/?p=6342
http://www.rayturk.net/?p=6324


----------



## YunuS (Dec 1, 2005)

Messi said:


> 773 posts in this forum but still you don't know the official language of this section! :applause:


LOL, so everyone is posting English and I am the only one who posts in Turkish. Don't be stupid, because you're sucking. They're many users who're posting in Turkish.


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

19 pages ... and this thread is still in English because it is in the INTERNATIONAL section!


----------



## YunuS (Dec 1, 2005)

Yeah right Mr.Messi. After now I will post in English.


----------



## Toker (Aug 14, 2008)

UltrAslanErkan said:


> Tunnel 26 - Basköy -5370m


:drool:


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

too many tunnels...


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

what do you mean? They are not build for fun, no choice!


----------



## Taha (Apr 7, 2004)

Kuvvaci said:


> too many tunnels...


Yes we dont have choice. It cost more money when our geography is not like holland.


----------



## Grunnen (Jan 16, 2008)

^^ In Holland we build expensive tunnels below flat grass lands to protect the landscape. :lol:


----------



## Grunnen (Jan 16, 2008)

Anyways, I have a question:

This summer I'd like to visit Turkey again, and I'm thinking about visiting the Van lake. However, I saw that the trains in that direction only run to Elazig at this moment.

Will the trains run all the way to Tatvan again during the summer?


----------



## Toker (Aug 14, 2008)

Even if the trains were running, it would be too far (like 24 hours of train), you'll have to take the plane.


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for the Istanbul train ferry photo Kuvvaci. 

I've also seen already some photos of the quite amusing little ferry operation across Lake Van. In the meantime, do you, Kuvvaci, or anyone else here, have any photos of the two other standard gauge train ferry operations at: 

1. Samsun
2. Mersin

and the broad gauge terminal at: 

3. Derince


----------



## Grunnen (Jan 16, 2008)

Toker said:


> Even if the trains were running, it would be too far (like 24 hours of train), you'll have to take the plane.


I know that it takes long and that the plane is faster, but still I'd like to go by train.

So how are the prospectives? Any chance the Vangölü express will be running to Tatvan again soon? And how about the Transasya express?


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

Grunnen said:


> So how are the prospectives? Any chance the Vangölü express will be running to Tatvan again soon? And how about the Transasya express?


The official declaration by Turkish Rail states that it should be back by the first week of June, when works will have been completed. However, it is hard to trust TCDD on such subjects. They have a record of closing down remote lines for "renovation" "temporarily", and then taking years until people have forgotten that a train used to run there. This happened with the Taurus Express and the Pamukkale Express. There is an unofficial doctrine at TCDD that non-renovated lines are not worth the bother to keep open for passenger trains, which sadly is leading to a slow disconnection of some parts of the country from the railway network.


----------



## Grunnen (Jan 16, 2008)

^^ Thanks! I've now heard, though, that the Transasya Express still runs all the way to Tatvan.


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Grunnen said:


> ^^ Thanks! I've now heard, though, that the Transasya Express still runs all the way to Tatvan.


Good. But I believe you are not authorized to board this train for
domestic travel. This tgrain is only for international passengers. So
if the Van Lake Express is not re-instated, you're still out of luck.


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Baron Hirsch said:


> The official declaration by Turkish Rail states that it should be back by the first week of June, when works will have been completed. However, it is hard to trust TCDD on such subjects. They have a record of closing down remote lines for "renovation" "temporarily", and then taking years until people have forgotten that a train used to run there. This happened with the Taurus Express and the Pamukkale Express. There is an unofficial doctrine at TCDD that non-renovated lines are not worth the bother to keep open for passenger trains, which sadly is leading to a slow disconnection of some parts of the country from the railway network.


Taurus express (which was actually only just a syrian couchette car added 
at the end of a domestic TCDD express) has indeed disappeared, but Syrian
railways have instated a bi-weekly DMU service between Gaziantep and 
Aleppo. That would not make sense if TCDD were to withdraw train service
to Gaziantep permanently.


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Baron Hirsch said:


> There is an unofficial doctrine at TCDD that non-renovated lines are not worth the bother to keep open for passenger trains, which sadly is leading to a slow disconnection of some parts of the country from the railway network.


Could you tell us which lines have been permanently cut-off from the TCDD
network recently ?


----------



## Grunnen (Jan 16, 2008)

MarcVD said:


> Good. But I believe you are not authorized to board this train for domestic travel. This tgrain is only for international passengers. So if the Van Lake Express is not re-instated, you're still out of luck.


You are absolutely right! Argh.

To me it appears that train travel in Turkey is not exactly reliable. Last year, I was told only after arriving in Istanbul that the through sleeping car to Belgrade didn't run and that you'd have a good chance of stranding in Sofia. And now this... hno:

On a positive note: last year the story had a happy end after everything seemed to go wrong, so I have good hopes that this time everything will turn out fine too.


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

MarcVD said:


> Could you tell us which lines have been permanently cut-off from the TCDD
> network recently ?


The following trains have been withdrawn as of the beginning of this year:

“Ankara-Zonguldak (Karaelmas Ekspresi), Kars-Akyaka-Kars (local train), Ankara-Kars-Ankara (Erzurum Ekspresi), Diyarbakır-Adana-Diyarbakır (local train), Ankara-Malatya-Ankara (4 Eylül Mavi Treni), Ankara-İzmir (Basmane) (9 Eylül Ekspresi).

Lines completely out of (passenger) service are thus:

- Ankara-Zonguldak (except for Zonguldak-Karabük; see above)
- Afyon-Denizli-Aydin, including branches to Isparta and Burdur (former Pamukkale Express, plus Göller Express and local trains; between Afyon and Denizli there is to my knowledge actually construction going on)
- Adana-Gaziantep, including branch to Iskenderun (former Taurus Express)
The latter two have been closed for years now.

The Belgrade-Istanbul direct sleeper coach is back for the moment, although I have read net rumors of its scheduled complete withdrawal in summer (Serbian Railways operates the coach in winter, TCDD in summer).


----------



## altezza (Feb 2, 2010)

Is there anywhere that I can go to find specs and info on the Inter-city train. I want to find some drawings if possible, and passenger per trains etc... Any help would be great


----------



## Paul Casey (Aug 25, 2010)

What a beautiful rail system! It would be incredible to see electric train sets made from this system.


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

I think we need some update regarding highspeed in Turkey.

The Konya line is 90% completed. PM Erdogan will use the highspeed train to go to Konya from Ankara on december to pay a visit to a festival taking place in this city.












Beside this the proposal for Eskisehir's new terminal has been finally published. It will be built next to the current station similar to the plan in Ankara.




























This is new approved project of Ankara. It will be comleted by 2013 with the comlete opening of the Ankara-Eskisehir-Istanbul / Konya-Eskisehir-Istanbul line.



















Ankara-Konya line 90% completed:


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks Messy, for that update and the pictures of Eskisehir which I had never seen before. 1 or 2 corrections to the map and further infromation: Sincan to Inönü is actually no longer u/c but mostly in operation with some sections (Inönü-Eskisehir and the first 15 kilometers after Sincan) undergoing test rides. Yerköy to Sivas is not just projected but u/c. The high-speed train to Konya will begin commercial operations next March.
The two projects up next are the side branch to Bursa, the greater part of which should be up for tender sometime this year, and Ankara-Yerköy which should be up for tender sometime next year. No clear date for the Edirne and Izmir lines yet.


----------



## phiberoptik (Apr 12, 2009)

What's going on with railway tunnel between Cerkezköy and Istanbul Sirkeci? Is there any pictures of works on that line?


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

Never saw any fotos of that work. Since a few weeks now, trains are once again running between Cerkezköy and Istanbul, and so the international trains from Bulgaria, Romania, Serbia, and Greece once more terminate in Sirkeci. Possibly construction is still going on though, as trains are reported to arrive up to 3 hours late.


----------



## Grunnen (Jan 16, 2008)

^^ It also doesn't show the Istanbul-Ankara line via Eskisehir. I therefore guess it's a map containing only the lines which China will finance?


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

foxmulder said:


> As far as I know Turkey decided to produce Korean trains for its Istanbul-Ankara line. Now, after this deal, I guess they will adopt Chinese models in the future..?


Or perhaps they'll just say that they have established a domestic high speed train industry and won't need to import trains from China. After all, China is building high speed trains based on acquired foreign technology, and the Turks can say that they're following China's wise example.


----------



## ghost rider (Mar 31, 2007)

Kuvvaci said:


> I dont believe this map is true because it doesnt show Ankara-Konya line. Or it is just a drawing mistake


I think it is a drawing mistake. The line goes inside Konya Center. But they had only shown the end of the line and it is Antalya. Because all the lines are being shown straight like metro station's maps.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Izmir

*İZBAN








İzmir Commuter Train System* 









































































http://www.izmir.bel.tr/en/default.asp


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

Well, they need to deal a lot with Turkey or eastern turkestan could turn more dramatic. It's a normal attempt. 

Though this project is very small compared to the one that will connect Istanbul to Karachi in future.


----------



## Alpos (Nov 6, 2009)

Suburban Rails


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

*Completion of Ankara - Konya high speed line is significant step*

http://www.railwaygazette.com/nc/ne...onya-high-speed-line-is-significant-step.html



> 24 December 2010
> 
> TURKEY: The first passenger train on TCDD's new Ankara - Konya high speed line ran on December 17, marking another significant step in the country's rail development. International Affairs Director Ibrahim Ceslik says revenue services are expected to begin in early 2011, following the formal completion of the line at the end of 2010.
> 
> ...


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, the second highspeed line Polatli-Konya has been completed and test drives began but somehow there aren't any picture so far. :dunno:


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

gramercy said:


> The Turkish government has formally adopted a national railway development programme which will add 14503 km of new line in time for the centenary of the republic in 2023, at an estimated cost of US$45bn. A further 2434 km will follow by 2035, expanding the network from 11008 to 27947 route-km in 25 years. Of this, there will be 11998 km designed for operation at 250 km/h and above.


That's bloody impressive!! The French press is currently bellyaching over the fact that the Spanish HS network is now longer than France's (following the opening of the new line to Valencia) - at around 2,000 km. Our Turkish friends seem intent on building five times as much in the next 10-15 years. 

Turkey could, I suppose, establish herself as a sortof "Super Spain" for the next generation: whenever the Spaniards opened a new HS line in the last 10 years, railway lovers in France and Germany have grumbled (with ill-consealed envy...) that "well, their legacy railway network is so run down that they HAVE to invest in new lines all of the time". There's something to it, of course. The average main line in Germany easily does 140-160 km/h, so very good arguments are needed to persuade authorities to invest billions in a new lines rather than upgrade the old one. 

Turkey is, I belive, in terms of railways almost a "clean sheet"? Meaning, the authorities are free to choose an optimal rail architecture for the 21st century, without being weighed down by a legacy network. Whew... good on them. And, good luck to them! :cheers:


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

> *Completion of Ankara - Konya high speed line is significant step​
> 24 December 2010 *
> 
> TURKEY: *The first passenger train on TCDD's new Ankara - Konya high speed line ran on December 17, marking another significant step in the country's rail development.* International Affairs Director Ibrahim Ceslik says *revenue services are expected to begin in early 2011, following the formal completion of the line at the end of 2010*.
> ...


http://www.railwaygazette.com/nc/ne...onya-high-speed-line-is-significant-step.html


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

First marmaray train constructed. The total number of trains needed is around 450.


----------



## Cadîr (Aug 20, 2010)

Messi said:


> First marmaray train constructed. The total number of trains needed is around 450.


So, Marmaray is intended solely for suburban traffic ? Or national/international too ? Because I can't imagine freight traffic mixing with suburban traffic.
They will need a good coordinator down there for the trains and metros I guess...


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Cadîr said:


> So, Marmaray is intended solely for suburban traffic ? Or national/international too ? Because I can't imagine freight traffic mixing with suburban traffic.
> They will need a good coordinator down there for the trains and metros I guess...


The Marmaray tunnel will have, as far as I know, 3 tracks. Two of them will
be for suburban traffic, linking the existing lines to Halkali and to Gebze together.
The third track will be for long distance trains. Freight traffic
will also use this third track., and probably also the two others in the
middle of the night. My guess is that TCDD will very soon regret
not to have built this tunnel with 4 tracks directly. The cost difference
would not have been much, but the capacity difference would have been
significant.

There are no intentions to use the Marmary tunnel for urban rail, unless
you consider as urban the lines to Halkali and Gebze... It is an infrastructure
to be compared to the Paris RER or to German S-Bahn, but definitely not a
metro line.


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

MarcVD said:


> There are no intentions to use the Marmary tunnel for urban rail, unless
> you consider as urban the lines to Halkali and Gebze... It is an infrastructure
> to be compared to the Paris RER or to German S-Bahn, but definitely not a
> metro line.


That's also my impression. If you look at the long-term plans for the metro, it looks like they intend to let a number of metro lines radiate out from one station on the Asian side and one station from the European side, respectively. The idea is, you take the RER train underneath the strait and connect easily with the Asian/European metro system as soon as you're across. 

As for the long-distance trains, I could have sworn I read somewhere that the plan is to terminate the highspeed trains Ankara-Istanbul on the Asian side in peak hours and only let them continue through to the old Eminonu station at less busy parts of the day. However, if there's a third track specifcally for non-local trains why would that be? Do they expect that the third track will be saturated with freight trains during peak hours?


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

Today the transport and telecomunication ministry declared that the third brigde in the north of Istanbul will also have a lane for railway transportation. Thus the marmaray tupe having 2 tracks won't cause any serious problem.

MacrVD, the marmaray is a mixture of subway and suburban rail in my opinion. In the centre it is underground and the distance between stations isn't that long. As you move from the centre to suburbs the line will be on the surface and the distance between stations will get longer. Beside this the service interval for an suburban rail is too short, if I am not mistaken we talk about 5 minustes between train during peak hours.

News in Turkish:
http://www.hurriyet.com.tr/gundem/12043649.asp


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

> *TCDD orders 80 Hyundai Rotem electric locomotives​
> 06 January 2011 *
> 
> *TURKEY: Hyundai Rotem signed a contract to supply state railway TCDD with 80 electric locomotives and a driving simulator on December 20. The South Korean firm said this is its first export order for electric locomotives, although it has exported diesels and multiple-units*.
> ...


http://www.railwaygazette.com/nc/ne...rs-80-hyundai-rotem-electric-locomotives.html


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Messi said:


> MacrVD, the marmaray is a mixture of subway and suburban rail in my opinion. In the centre it is underground and the distance between stations isn't that long. As you move from the centre to suburbs the line will be on the surface and the distance between stations will get longer. Beside this the service interval for an suburban rail is too short, if I am not mistaken we talk about 5 minustes between train during peak hours.


In terms of both inter-station distance and time intervals between trains,
this corresponds perfectly to the french RER and german s-bahn systems.
Modern subway systems have much shorter distance between stations and
headways of 1-2 minutes, not 5...

On the other hand, one must recognize that for a city of 15 million 
inhabitants, Istanbul is, even after the Marmaray project completion,
severely under-equipped in terms of transport infrastructure... So it is
clear that the Halkali-Gebze line will also be used for pure urban transport,
simply because there is nothing else available. But after all, when I'm in
Paris, I also take RER D when I have to travel from Gare du Nord to Gare
de Lyon, and not the metro...


----------



## laurus (Nov 26, 2007)

*Turkey to build 100 high-speed train stations*

Friday, January 14, 2011
ANKARA - Anatolia News Agency 









Construction rights to the train stations will be auctioned under the build-operate-transfer model. DHA photo 

Nearly 100 new train stations are planned to be built across Turkey as part of the installation of a high-speed rail network, according to data gathered by Anatolia news agency.

Construction rights to the train stations will be auctioned under the build-operate-transfer model.

After at least three new high-speed train stations are constructed in the capital Ankara as part of an Ankara-Konya high-speed train route, bids to build a station in the central Anatolian province of Konya will be accepted.

The Transportation and Communication Ministry is set to pursue test drives on the Ankara-Konya high-speed train line while further build high-speed Ankara-Sivas, Istanbul-Sivas, Ankara-Afyonkarahisar, Ankara-Izmir, Ankara-Bursa, Sivas-Erzincan-Erzurum-Kars and Halkalı-Bulgaria lines.

The stations will be built after high-speed rail lines have been laid between the cities to be connected.

Turkey's first high-speed train began transporting passengers from Ankara to and back Eskisehir on March 13, 2009.


http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/n....uild-100-high-speed-train-stations-2011-01-14


----------



## Grg76 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello,

Newly i see that the train timetable between Aleppo and Mersin was removed from the TCDD page. And i could find nowhere any information about...
I will go to Syria this summer and planned to come back with this train to Adana. So i will be happy about any information.

Thank you


----------



## hhouse (Sep 29, 2009)

Grg76 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Newly i see that the train timetable between Aleppo and Mersin was removed from the TCDD page. And i could find nowhere any information about...
> I will go to Syria this summer and planned to come back with this train to Adana. So i will be happy about any information.
> ...


The train is not running at the moment... Only train service between Turkey and Syria at the moment is between Gaziantep and Aleppo. But what I know, it's not possible to get to Gaziantep by train from Istanbul (at the moment)?!


----------



## Jeff Hawken (Jun 15, 2009)

Will the Ankara - (Polatli) - Konya rioute be operated by the same trains currently running Ankara - Eskisehir? If so, that explains why only 4 trains per day are planned, as there is very little spare capacity in the existing fleet of High Speed Trains.


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

6 Eurotem made trains will be purchased additionally.









They are basically based on the Korean KTX II just made in Turkey with some national contribution.


----------



## Jeff Hawken (Jun 15, 2009)

So it seems that the new route is ready but the new trains are not. Is there any news when the new trains will be delivered?


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

well.. if everything was planned and organized well so no problems occurred later then the whole thing wouldn't be "Turkish" at all..  Regarding the new train, we have no idea so far, it was just said by the authorities that there is going to a new bid for 6 new trains soon.


----------



## Kemence (Aug 19, 2011)

Ankara-Konya line will be opened officially on 23th August.

The trains will travel with a speed of 300 km/h and later trains with a speed of 350 km/h will be introduced on this line.

YHT arriving on Konya Train Station


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

awesome, but r u sure theyll run @ 300 and not 250?


----------



## Joya (Sep 3, 2005)

The existing line is with 250 speed but this one may be 300 if the train is capable of this speed becz track to Konya is mostly straight.


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

gramercy said:


> awesome, but r u sure theyll run @ 300 and not 250?


Just today on TV they said that the line is suitable for 300 km/h but that the current Spanish trains can go 250 km/h only. The new 6 trains that will be ordered will be able to drive 300 km/h on that line.


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

Finally, after 4 years and 8 month of construction the Ankara-Polalti-Konya high speed line has been opened today. There is even a TV advertisement.


----------



## Casterboard (Aug 23, 2011)

so next lines

Ankara-Istanbul will be opened in 2013
Ankara-Sivas will be opened in 2015

:cheers:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Messi said:


> Finally, after 4 years and 8 month of construction the Ankara-Polalti-Konya high speed line has been opened today. There is even a TV advertisement.


I think they could do without LCD screens on trains, especially on what is at most a 1.5 hr ride.


----------



## Triple C (Aug 23, 2010)

An old music video (about 10 years ago). Does anyone know where Kabakça is?


----------



## Triple C (Aug 23, 2010)

Casterboard said:


> so next lines
> 
> Ankara-Istanbul will be opened in 2013
> Ankara-Sivas will be opened in 2015
> ...


Antalya-Konya and Antalya-Eskişehir in 2023 if there's no damn separatist politicians acting like Kurdistan rebels.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Messi said:


> Finally, after 4 years and 8 month of construction the Ankara-Polalti-Konya high speed line has been opened today. There is even a TV advertisement.


Congrats !

Any map please ?


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

Here is an old map which shows the line as under construction.

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_eSRKYKy-O...ACs/k_SRPQKGACA/s1600/YHT_Turkey_1200x675.png


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Messi said:


> Here is an old map which shows the line as under construction.
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_eSRKYKy-O...ACs/k_SRPQKGACA/s1600/YHT_Turkey_1200x675.png


Thanl you.

Which speed will be the line between Konya and sea ?


----------



## Rail_Serbia (May 29, 2009)

Are there freight service at new Ankara - Konya line? Are there plans for connect some cities like Trabzon, Bursa, and Antalya with conventional railways for speeds 120-160km/h ASAP?


----------



## Triple C (Aug 23, 2010)

^^ Don't think so much, but I'm planning to use Ankara-Konya HSR line this month with taking photos.


----------



## Genç (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm impatient to see the new HSR stations built to serve these wonderful trains


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

Rail_Serbia said:


> Are there freight service at new Ankara - Konya line? Are there plans for connect some cities like Trabzon, Bursa, and Antalya with conventional railways for speeds 120-160km/h ASAP?


I can't remember having heard anything about freight trains on the Ankara-Konya line. I guess they will keep using the old conventional line. There is a project to connect Bursa with a ca. 150 km highspeed line to the Ankara-Istanbul highspeed line, you can see it on the map posted above. I think Bursa will be connected within 3-5 years. Regarding Trabzon, no projects so far and Antalya is being mentioned again and again but it won't happen within the or next decade I guess.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

As far as i know the boats will stay.


----------



## Stainless (Jun 7, 2009)

www.sercan.de said:


> As far as i know the boats will stay.


I can't see them going, there are still boats in Hong Kong and crossing the Straight of Dover. The tunnel will induce some demand and reduce congestion.


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

MarcVD said:


> I like to get some news about is the new
> line between Kars and Tbilissi... Any progress on that ?


 The construction of a cross border tunnel is currently causing delay. Don't expect the whole BTK line to be ready before 2014.


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

Hey guys,
May anyone help me to check out the price and schedule of train from Ankara to Kars?
I visited official website of turkish railways but as far me abilities allowed me I'm concerned that there is no info.


----------



## jonasry (Feb 6, 2011)

Rombi said:


> Hey guys,
> May anyone help me to check out the price and schedule of train from Ankara to Kars?
> I visited official website of turkish railways but as far me abilities allowed me I'm concerned that there is no info.


As always, you should check out Seat61.com. It has everything abour rail travel.

http://seat61.com/Turkey2.htm#Ankara_to_Eastern_Turkey


----------



## Maisonette (Sep 22, 2013)

> *[TR] E6800: the new locomotive for Turkey*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.railcolor.net/index.php?nav=1410892&lang=1


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

A number of the above locos have already been seen in Izmir, however apparently not yet in service or testing.


----------



## Maisonette (Sep 22, 2013)

*Siemens Vectron*


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

DSV launches Turkey–UK intermodal service

DSV has launched an intermodal service between Turkey and the UK, thereby enhancing its portfolio of road, air and short sea services between the two countries. Two options are available: goods can be sent three times a week direct by rail from the Halkali train terminal in Istanbul to Zeebrugge (Belgium) or Rotterdam, or by short sea services from Istanbul to Trieste (Italy) and then by rail to Zeebrugge or Rotterdam, depending on the final UK destination.

The 45 ft pallet-wide, hi-cube containers are then shipped across to the UK, either straight to the customer or to the DSV hub at Purfleet. The service is a joint venture between two divisions of the DSV Group – DSV Air & Sea and DSV Road, the third-largest logistics operator in Europe. (ben)

From International Transport Journal, 30th January, 2014


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

^^

Does anyone know anything about this? 

Is DSV actually paying for three trains per week between Halkali terminal and Zeebrugge/Rotterdam?


----------



## GroßerMeister (Feb 5, 2014)

*Freight Train from Turkey to Germany*


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

^^

Good work! :cheers:

This is different to the DSV service of course, but I've since found out more detail about that via the DSV website, oddly enough...

It seems as though things are picking up all of a sudden in terms of rail cargo connections between central Europe and Turkey. 

Via Trieste, Kombiverkehr is now running services to-and-from Munich for Turkish trailer traffic and Ewals is teaming up with Saras to running container and swap body traffic for Turkey via Trieste, connecting with Cologne.


----------



## DelightfulDelight (May 12, 2014)

Designed and Made in Turkey :cheers:

*EMU and DMU Trainsets by TÜVASAS*


----------



## DelightfulDelight (May 12, 2014)




----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

*DB Schenker Rail expands transport services to Turkey*

(Frankfurt, 26 June 2014) In June 2014, DB Schenker Rail expanded its transport services to Turkey, a growth market, and now offers a new traffic connection between Cologne, Germany and Cerkezköy in Turkey. The train connection will start off with one round trip per week and is planned to increase to three per week by the end of the year if required. The trains, which are equipped with special double pocket wagons for the transport of semi-trailers, take five to six days per trip. DB Schenker Rail began offering rail services from Germany southbound towards Turkey with its Bosporus Shuttle in September 2013.

The new transport connection has been set up for the Turkish freight forwarder Ulusoy Logistics, which transferred its existing traffic from road to rail. Prior to the switch, the transport connection was operated via ferry and truck between Western Europe and Turkey. "Our new rail product is the first rail connection that is able to transport semi-trailers directly to their destination in Turkey, 40 kilometers outside of Istanbul. Up to now, this procedure was only possible with containers by rail", commented Andreas Schulz, Head of the Intermodal Industry Sector at DB Schenker Rail.

The transport services are provided internally by DB Schenker Rail's national companies in Germany, Hungary, Romania and Bulgaria. In Austria, DB Schenker Rail has a partnership with Lokomotion and works together with the Turkish national rail company, TCDD, in Turkey. "With our national companies, we already have a strong DB Schenker Rail presence in south east Europe
today. Looking at Turkey's position as a growth market, this is a clear advantage that we want to continue to develop in the future", said Hans-Georg Werner, Head of Region East in the DB Schenker Rail Management Board.

Besides the transport handling via rail, DB Schenker also offers terminal and agency services in Germany and Turkey. In addition, a simplified customs procedure is used to significantly reduce the layover time at the Turkish border.

From the DB Schenker website, June 26th, 2014


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

*5 July begin of operations of HSR Ankara-Istanbul*

As the AKP-press reports, the HSR from Eskisehir to Pendik is to open on 5 July as part of the election campaign for the AKP presidential candidate, to be announced 1 July. No further details of operations have been announced. Source (lots of identical announcements in other papers) http://www.sabah.com.tr/Gundem/2014/06/27/erdogandan-5-temmuz-surprizi


----------



## Gubot (Apr 1, 2014)

Would the Maramaray tunnel open for freight trains till the end of 2014?


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

No, the access routes within Istanbul will not be ready before the second half of 2015.
By the way, opening of HSR was initially postponed till July 11, but after the HSR test train crashed into a construction vehicle, further postponement is possible.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

*China-Turkey high-speed railway*

From Hurriyet 

New Silk Road



> http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/mo...ilway.aspx?pageID=238&nID=68715&NewsCatID=359
> 
> 
> The 6,000-km link will start in Xinjiang and pass through Kyrgyzstan, Tajikistan, Uzbekistan, Turkmenistan, Iran and Turkey to Bulgaria, said Zhao Xiaogang, former chairman of China South Locomotive and Rolling Stock Co (CSR), a leading Chinese industrial manufacturer and exporter.
> ...


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

random images from İstanbul-Ankara HSR line construction,


----------



## CookieDance (Aug 17, 2014)

BALO Logistics Freight Trains at turkish-bulgarian border.

Kapikule ( turkish border ) towards Kapitan Andreewo ( bulgarian )


----------



## Gubot (Apr 1, 2014)

Do turkish railways have any plans for a connection to Iran that excludes the Van ferry?


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

There was a plan several years ago to connect Tatvan with Van, bypassing Lake Van on the north. I have not heard anything about that for years now. There is another, more recent plan to build a line from Kars to Nahixevan (exclave of Azerbaidzhan), which would be a prime candidate for an extension towards Northern Iran. 
None of this is going to happen anytime soon. For the moment TCDD is investing into new, higher capacity and faster ferries on Lake Van, which could enter service rather soon. 
Maybe the Chinese with their plans for a Eurasian fast connection can stir things up a little. After all, their latest route apparently is set to run through Iran to Turkey, and not via Azerbaidzhan/Georgia.


----------



## Jeff Hawken (Jun 15, 2009)

Can anybody give me any further information on the rebuilding of the Elazig to Tatvan railway? I understand that construction of a dam will cause some of the existing route to be submerged , and a new route is being constructed. I haven't seen any mention of this anywhere in this thread before. Any timescales, photos? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Baron Hirsch said:


> build a line from Kars to Nahixevan (exclave of Azerbaidzhan), which would be a prime candidate for an extension towards Northern Iran.


The line betweek Kars and Nahixevan is to be built, but between Nahixevan 
and Iran, it's operational already. It is part of the old Russia-Georgia-Armenia-
Iran route, now interrupted at 3 places because of the unstability in the 
region, but between Nahixevan and Jolfa (the border station with Iran) it is
open. There was even a daily passenger service on this line in the Iranian
railways schedule, but it seems to have disappeared in the latest update.
Of course if it becomes a permanent Turkey-Iran route, it might make sense
to re-gauge it, so that it is UIC gauge all the way.


----------



## Dardanell (Oct 11, 2014)

> *TURKISH TRAINS TO PULL OUT IN NOVEMBER*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.dailysabah.com/money/2014/10/12/turkish-trains-to-pull-out-in-novembwe


----------



## Klausenburg (Jul 25, 2007)

Could someone provide more details about the new electric locomotive?

Thank you!


----------



## Whama (Oct 14, 2014)

Baku-Tiblisi-Kars Railway project to be ready at the end of 2015 :cheers:

Turkey´s part is already finished in 2014



> *SILK ROAD TO BE RECONSTRUCTED UNDER MODERN TERMS FOR RAILWAYS*
> 
> The Baku-Tbilisi-Kars Railway Line is one of the most important projects for the Modern Silk Road and *Turkey will complete its part of the construction process by the end of the year of 2014*
> 
> ...


http://www.dailysabah.com/money/201...reconstructed-under-modern-terms-for-railways


----------



## Whama (Oct 14, 2014)

The Baku-Tiblisi-Kars Railroad Project

From London to Beijing ( The new Silk Road ) :cheers:


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

Please Whama, have a look at what you reproduce before posting such obvious propaganda. Also since journalists of papers like sabah are not accustomed to use their brains, as they always just write what the ministers tell them, they do not even bother to check what they publish:

Quoting Daily Sabah: 
"Between 2003 and 2013 about TL 32.5 billion [$14.3 billion] was INVESTED in the railway sector. Our target for 2023 is to renew and modernize 25,000 kilometers of railways, out of which 12,000 kilometers will be ultra-speed and high-speed railways. Ten percent of this current system will serve passenger trains, 15 percent will serve FREIGHT trains and all trains will be constructed by Turkish companies," Elvan said."

And the remaining 75 % will be used for the private trains of the government ministers or what??? 
And just look at a map to see if anybody will ever go from London to Beijing in wild zigzag lines via Istanbul, Azerbaijan, then take a ferry across the Caspian Sea, etc. etc. or whether they will not just stick with the long-established route via Moscow. And there is of course such things as flying for passengers and ships for freight at these distances.


----------



## xanterra (Nov 28, 2007)

Whama is Tekken-the propaganda tool of the government


----------



## krisu99 (May 16, 2008)

Well, the "Baku-Tiblisi-Kars Railway" already existed, it easily runs through Armenia. The only bad thing is that Amenian-Turkish relations are still close to 0° Kelvin and caught in the narrative of the 1 to 1.5 million Armenian killed by the Turkish in the years following WW1, also known as the "Armenian Holocaust".

So states "invest/burn" money to build a railway around Armenia. It is a mountain railway, therefore heavily expensive.

But that is the result when history is denied (in this case by Turkish Govts.) even hundred years later, instead of admitting, processing, repairing and re-conciliating ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Armenian_Genocide


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

we opened our archives for researches, they didn't,
because if 1 or more million Armenian killed there shouldn't be any Armenia.
both sides killed each other.
there are piles of skulls of Turkish people in eastern Anatolia.

there is no need to start political conversation in this thread.


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanx, Xanterra, for the clarification.
@Arda: There is lots of good research on this nowadays, and much of it is being done in Turkey. Based on the Talat Pasha diaries, the amount of people having died in the genocide is nowadays assumed to be around 900,000.
@Kris: it is good for Turkey and Georgia to get a rail link. There is much travel between the two countries and nothing much but slow and tedious busses between the two.
Yes, Turkey should face up to the historical responsibility of the genocide. 
However, concerning the concrete issue of opening up the land border between Armenia and Turkey, there are several interwoven factors that have prevented this, one of them being the continuing occupation of Nagorny Karabach by Armenia. A few years back, when Davutoglu was still following his "0 problems" policy with Turkey'S neighbors, a deal of new diplomatic relations between Armenia and Turkey was in the air, even had minister's signatures under it. The deal would have left both the genocide and the Nagorny Karabach issues unresolved. Parliament in Yerevan and the Azerbaydzhan government both worked fervently to stop this deal, and they succeeded. Ever since we have had again a standstill, everyone can blame the other side, and unfortunately, this seems to be what politicians from all sides seem to like best. Therefore, we should spread the blame for the current political situation more evenly.


----------



## hater (Aug 1, 2011)

Baron Hirsch said:


> Please Whama, have a look at what you reproduce before posting such obvious propaganda. Also since journalists of papers like sabah are not accustomed to use their brains, as they always just write what the ministers tell them, they do not even bother to check what they publish:
> 
> Quoting Daily Sabah:
> "Between 2003 and 2013 about TL 32.5 billion [$14.3 billion] was INVESTED in the railway sector. Our target for 2023 is to renew and modernize 25,000 kilometers of railways, out of which 12,000 kilometers will be ultra-speed and high-speed railways. Ten percent of this current system will serve passenger trains, 15 percent will serve FREIGHT trains and all trains will be constructed by Turkish companies," Elvan said."
> ...


what wild zigzag? 

you have problems comprehending? it clearly says the whole point is to cut down the time of shipping from China to Europe 

you been sitting at home for the past half year? 
with EU and Russia sanctioning each other


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

Dear Hater, we should send you back to primary school so you learn how to read a map. And if you think you know it all, then you could spend some time reading contributions here, so you would stop writing nonsense. 
1) The direct way between Beijing and London is via Moscow. That is a geographical fact, period.
2) If one looks for alternatives for political reasons, one will not go via Istanbul to Baku, because, guess what, the only country north of Azerbaijan is...Russia! One could of course load all goods from a train onto a ferry, ship it across the sea to Kazakhstan, but that ruins the whole idea of fast and easy transport, will not appeal to anyone.
3) The only viable alternative is, and that is what Chinese authorities have stressed in recent years, via Iran and Turkmenistan. So forget about Azerbaijan in your wet Silk Road dreams.
4) The Baku-Tiflis-Kars line is a regional line at best, to connect Georgia to Turkey and Turkey to Azerbaijan, and there is nothing wrong with that, but it will never be anything else, so do not get your hopes up.


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

All this talk about new Silk Roads is a bit of a nonsense anyway. Time has moved on and we have perfectly safe shipping lines providing the cheapest way to ship things from Europe to East Asia and vice versa. Railway is useful for certain categories of goods which need to arrive faster, but are not valuable enough or too heavy to be flown. 

As far as freight is concerned this route will be most valuable for Azerbaijan as they have no direct sea access. Maybe they could export part of their oil this way avoiding Russia? Passenger transport between the three countries will be a nice add on of course.


----------



## hater (Aug 1, 2011)

Baron Hirsch said:


> Dear Hater, we should send you back to primary school so you learn how to read a map. And if you think you know it all, then you could spend some time reading contributions here, so you would stop writing nonsense.
> 1) The direct way between Beijing and London is via Moscow. That is a geographical fact, period.
> 2) If one looks for alternatives for political reasons, one will not go via Istanbul to Baku, because, guess what, the only country north of Azerbaijan is...Russia! One could of course load all goods from a train onto a ferry, ship it across the sea to Kazakhstan, but that ruins the whole idea of fast and easy transport, will not appeal to anyone.
> 3) The only viable alternative is, and that is what Chinese authorities have stressed in recent years, via Iran and Turkmenistan. So forget about Azerbaijan in your wet Silk Road dreams.
> 4) The Baku-Tiflis-Kars line is a regional line at best, to connect Georgia to Turkey and Turkey to Azerbaijan, and there is nothing wrong with that, but it will never be anything else, so do not get your hopes up.


LOL , wet dreams? 
you do realize Azerbaijan held talks with China to actually transport some of the cargo destined to Europe go through Kazakhstan , trains load into ferry and get off at the new Baku Port and then travel to Europe

you think our government just decided to build a railway with hopes one day China might decide to send some of its cargo through this route?

no , just like the video suggests they held talks for a long time before the construction began 

I believe you should go back to primary school , your lack of common sense and comprehending issues result in the stupidity you displayed above.

Have a nice day.


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Sunfuns said:


> we have perfectly safe shipping lines providing the cheapest way to ship things from Europe to East Asia and vice versa


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piracy_in_Somalia


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

Samsun-Kavkaz Rail Ferry Service Launches


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

^^

Sorry, it's an old 2013 story. What's wrong with me? It's been a long week...


----------



## Jeff Hawken (Jun 15, 2009)

After a gap of about 2 years, passenger train services have restarted in European Turkey. The train is formed of three air-conditioned coaches, hauled by one of the new E68 class electric locomotives. It operates every day to the following schedule:
81721
Kapikule depart 07:10, Cerkezkoy arrive 09:56.
81726
Cerkezkoy depart 11:10, Uzunkopru arrive 13:24.
81724
Uzunkopru depart 14:45, Cerkezkoy arrive 16:55.
81724
Cerkezkoy depart 19:18, Kapikule arrive 22:07.
Intermediate stations served are Edirne (81721 / 4 only), then Pehlivankoy, Alpullu, Luleburgaz, Muratli, and Corlu.
Full schedules are on the TCDD website.
When I travelled on it earlier this week, we encountered a delay of about 20 minutes on the Pehlivankoy - Uzunkopru section because the signalling is not yet commissioned. A bus shuttle meets the train at Uzunkopru station to take passengers to the town centre (about 5 km distant).


----------



## Cadîr (Aug 20, 2010)

So trains from Bulgaria/Romania resumed ?


----------



## rubinaakther (Nov 4, 2014)

Bangladesh going to run metro rail service. I am happy to inform that to you.


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

Cadîr said:


> So trains from Bulgaria/Romania resumed ?


No, unfortunately the plan to restart cross-border trains has been shelved and will not happen this year. This is a time slot reserved for them in the 2015/2016 schedule, but when they will resume is unknown. It would technically of course be possible to let them run until Cerkezköy too, but apparently TCDD, BDZ, and CFR apparently do not find that feasible.


----------



## karakachanow (May 20, 2014)

Baron Hirsch said:


> No, unfortunately the plan to restart cross-border trains has been shelved and will not happen this year. This is a time slot reserved for them in the 2015/2016 schedule, but when they will resume is unknown. It would technically of course be possible to let them run until Cerkezköy too, but apparently TCDD, BDZ, and CFR apparently do not find that feasible.


http://www.bdz.bg/en/time-table-international/balkan-express-sofia-istanbul.html apparently there is a sleeper car going to instanbul as for this year: http://www.bdz.bg/en/time-table-international/balkan-express-sofia-istanbul.html


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

No, BDZ has shown that sleeper as running all the time, not bothering to show that it was actually only operating a very uncomfortable Halberstadter sitting coach on that line and that to boot, TCDD kicks everybody out at the border and dumps them in a bus in the middle of the night. 
If you trust BDZ's schedules as the truth, you will have some surprises while traveling. Let us hope that the situation will change sometime soon, but do not hold your breath.


----------



## Boppard (Aug 13, 2015)

TheMagnificient said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=756724&page=5&highlight=azerbaijan


wonderful news


----------



## Boppard (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

Apperently there is delay in the Kars - Ahılkelek/Akhalkalaki - Tblisi - Baku Railway project: http://railturkey.org/2015/10/16/why-baku-tbilisi-kars-project-stagnated/


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Deleted


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Do you think that Marmaray will ever be completed, or will Istanbul remain trainless forever?


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

Not looking good at the moment, 2018 at the earliest, and we have yet to see the vigorous activity we were promised after the new government formed. Past experience though shows that rail modernization always lasts until the moment when everyone has forgotten the train line ever existed and TCDD then announce what a wonderful job they have done. With the Istanbul line, there is at least a little bit of political pressure, so by 2020 at the latest I would say....


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

serdar samanlı;25350480 said:


> Turkish Ministry of Transportation have announced that Sirkeci-Halkalı and Haydarpaşa-Gebze suburban rail lines will be closed in December 8, 2008, as a a part of Marmaray Bosphorus rail tunnel project. İstanbul will remain for at least two years without trains. Then only metro trains will use the rail lines, mainline passenger and freight trains will not proceed past Gebze to Haydarpaşa.
> 
> Rail enthusiastic website kentvedemiryolu.com has started a signing campaign to protect the historic railroads of this amazing city.
> 
> ...


Looks like i was right 8 years ago when i posted that. I knew that the completion of the Marmaray will be postponed again and again and again, not to mension perfectly-functioning rail lines being closed and millions of people being tortured traffic jams for a long time


----------



## Boppard (Aug 13, 2015)

^^Marmaray is a metro system. It is not a railway. I often use it, I know what it is.


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Marmaray is a rail system being upgraded to metro standards,
this doesn't make it a metro.


----------



## Boppard (Aug 13, 2015)

^^ metro is a lower system then railway, how can it be upgated? Marmaray is directly a metro system, it is impossible to be a railway. You can call it suburban rail, but not a railway.


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

No, Boppard. Marmaray is two things: 

1) the development project to upgrade the railway lines in Istanbul, including Bosporus tunnel link.

2) the suburban rail line that will be operated on the new and upgraded sections. 

If we are talking about 1), this includes the operation of long-distance trains on these rails. The way the system is designed, long-distance trains can use all 3 of the future tracks. While there are always exceptions to the rules, a metro implies a line purposely built just for city commutes, not integrated into intercity routes. Suburban rail historically has developed from setting aside tracks or upgrading sections of long-distance railway lines. Marmaray is definitely the latter.


----------



## Boppard (Aug 13, 2015)

^^can you show the source? I think all you are telling is a whishfull thinking, because the system I use often is not anything like that.


----------



## Jeff Hawken (Jun 15, 2009)

Boppard said:


> ^^can you show the source? I think all you are telling is a whishfull thinking, because the system I use often is not anything like that.


The system we use at the moment is not the finished article, it is only an isolated central part of the complete system. So it is not reasonable to judge the future capabilities by saying what it currently does.


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

Boppard said:


> ^^can you show the source? I think all you are telling is a whishfull thinking, because the system I use often is not anything like that.


Oh for crying out loud, this is what Marmaray official website say about itself:
"Tren" ve "demiryolu"ndan bahsediyor, metro kelimesi kulanilmiyor.

http://www.marmaray.gov.tr/icerik/hakkimizda/Bunları-biliyor-musunuz/63

Marmaray’da kullanılacak olan toplam 440 demiryolu aracının 300 adedinin ülkemizde üretildiğini,

Marmaray’da banliyö hatları iyileştirme çalışmaları tamamlandığında 2 dakika aralıklarla tren çalıştırma kapasitesine ulaşılacağını


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

What I was trying to say is that Istanbul might remain trainless for almost a decade (or even longer!), not to mention Haydarpaşa station waiting hopelessly with its burnt-out roof for its fate! It is sad to see that I was right!


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

TCDD is working on two new freight terminals in Turkey’s one of the most important industrial region Gebze


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/.../view/siemens-signalling-for-samsun-line.html
> 
> *Siemens signalling for Samsun line*
> 10 Aug 2016
> ...


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

So it I try to summarize the situation of passenger rail travel within Turkey today :

- International train from Istanbul to Bulgaria replaced by a bus between Istanbul and the border
- Status of domestic trains to Edirne unknown
- Sirkeci station closed - future status unknown
- Futur terminus on the European side not known yet

- Haydarpasa station closed for rebuilding but will reopen
- Current traffic to Asia starts from Pendik, in the outskirts of Istanbul
- Ankara station closed for rebuilding, trains terminate in east and west outskirts of the city
- Trans-Asia express suspended because of unstability in Kurdistan
- All traffic suspended in the south, between Adana, Fevsipasa, Gaziantep, Malatya...

in other words, it would almost be shorter to list what is still running... What are the long-term perspectives ?


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry, you have a few errors there. Admittedly, TCDD have few scruples about closing lines to passenger trains while changing a few screws at a snail's pace and only rarely is the end result truly a revolution in rail travel. About your list:

- International train from Istanbul to Bulgaria replaced by a bus between Istanbul and the border
# Yes, negotiations about trains resuming are ongoing
- Status of domestic trains to Edirne unknown
# No, there is since about two weeks one daily train Halkali (Istanbul) - Kapikule and vice versa, unfortunately not connecting to the international train
- Sirkeci station closed - future status unknown
# TCDD has just launched a tender for redoing the electric wire between Kazlicesme and Sirkeci, so the good news is the station will remain in use, although probably only with a marginal function.
- Futur terminus on the European side not known yet
# Probably Halkali, maybe incoming European trains can go to Sirkeci

- Haydarpasa station closed for rebuilding but will reopen
# probably in 2018
- Current traffic to Asia starts from Pendik, in the outskirts of Istanbul
# Yep.
- Ankara station closed for rebuilding, trains terminate in east and west outskirts of the city
# Not quite. The high-speed trains from Pendik, Eskisehir, and Konya terminate in the station as before. Eastbound traffic is completely disrupted, starting 70 km east of the station.
- Trans-Asia express suspended because of unstability in Kurdistan
# Yep.
- All traffic suspended in the south, between Adana, Fevsipasa, Gaziantep, Malatya...
Not true. Adana to Gaziantep, there has not been any traffic for over a decade now. However Adana to Elazig (via Fevzipasa and Malatya) are running. There are however no direct trains Adana to Ankara. 

- in other words, it would almost be shorter to list what is still running... What are the long-term perspectives ?
# There are actually several more closures. 
Izmir - Bandirma closed north of Soma/Savastepe for electrification
Balikesir - Kütahya mostly closed for electrification
Konya - Karaman closed for upgrade to semi-HSR (200 kmh)
Ankara - Zonguldak closed for upgrade south of Karabük
Sivas - Samsun closed for upgrade
G.Antep to Nusaybin closed because of war in Syria.
And several minor branches.

- What are the long-term perspectives ?
# International trains from Europe are expected to return soon, possibly with the schedule change in December or even before. While the negotiations with the CFR are apparently set and the Bosphore to Bucharest will return, SZ, BDZ, and TCDD all claim not to have sufficient couchette coaches for the Belgrade-Sofia-Halkali run. 
The Balikesir-Kütahya electrification is apparently close to finished. The night train Eskisehir-Izmir could return to this line, saving an hour traveling time, as soon as electrification on the southern leg of Izmir-Bandirma is completed. 
No date for that, but it is believed that this work should not take too much longer.
Konya-Karaman apparently has the substructure finished, electrification and signals are being installed now. There was talk of DMUs providing a rudimentary service despite ongoing works, but apparently that plan has been abandoned. Do not know when the track will allow for Ankara-Konya-Karaman high-speed trains (later to be extended to Adana).
Works around Ankara are to last until end of 2017. By 2018, in an optimistic picture, eastbound Ankara trains could reach Zonguldak via an upgraded electrified, 120 kmh line (which seems like not much, but is a definite improvement for this very curvy, mountainous line), and high speed trains could be extended as far east as Sivas. 
By 2019 the Samsum line could also restart services.
Also in 2019 the Ankara - Izmir HSR is supposed to be finished, but I find that rather optimistic. 
A tunnel between Adana and G.Antep is being dug at the moment, allowing for a direct, fast connection for the two cities. In the long run, this would be part of mixed-HS, semi-HS, conventional electric line Istanbul-Konya-G.Antep. 
So if all the projects actually are finished, train travel in Turkey will be much more attractive, however there have been long delays and setbacks, so nobody should hold their breath.


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

Baron Hirsch said:


> - International train from Istanbul to Bulgaria replaced by a bus between Istanbul and the border
> # Yes, negotiations about trains resuming are ongoing
> 
> - Sirkeci station closed - future status unknown
> ...


For trains on the European side this is good news. And let's see if the new owner of OSE is willing to run a train that connects Greece and Turkey.

I just wonder, why not changing the Sofia - Istanbul leg in a day train now Plovdiv-Svilengrad has been upgraded to 160 km/h?


----------



## roaddor (Oct 13, 2015)

Is there any news about the construction of the section from Tekirdag to Muratli?


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

roaddor said:


> Is there any news about the construction of the section from Tekirdag to Muratli?


This section is ready. All cargo traffic to Anatolia uses the port of Tekirdag. No passenger service.


----------



## roaddor (Oct 13, 2015)

Theijs said:


> This section is ready. All cargo traffic to Anatolia uses the port of Tekirdag. No passenger service.


I had absolutely no idea it was already built .


----------



## Jeff Hawken (Jun 15, 2009)

roaddor said:


> I had absolutely no idea it was already built .


There was a passenger service launched in July 2011, but it only lasted a few months, due to low patronage.
The line to Tekirdag forms a triangular junction with the main line, about 1 km west of Muratli station.
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@41.1762672,27.4913643,3287m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=en


----------



## Jeff Hawken (Jun 15, 2009)

Sirkeci station is closed to passenger traffic, but is still connected to the Marmaray network by means of a single line which follows the old trackbed as far as Kazlicesme. This is used for the stabling and storage of Marmaray EMUs, which can be seen in Sirkeci station. The ticket office, museum, and restaurant at Sirkeci station remain open. 
Of course there is a separate Sirkeci station on the Marmaray line, situated a long way below the surface station. The main entrance is on the concourse of the old Sirkeci station - which is one reason why the old station remains open.

The tunnel that Baron Hirsch refers to is between the stations of Bahce and Nurdagi. Further info and map here:
https://railturkey.org/2016/01/29/longest-railway-tunnel-of-turkey-under-construction/


----------



## Jeff Hawken (Jun 15, 2009)

As for the future terminal for YHT services from Eskisehir / Ankara and beyond, it seems likely that Haydarpasa station will resume its former role for some services to terminate on the Asian side, and other services will use the new route via the third Bosphorus crossing https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yavuz_Sultan_Selim_Bridge through to Halkali on the European side.


----------



## payload (Aug 12, 2016)

At least it totally looks nice, I have nothing to say


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

Theijs said:


> I just wonder, why not changing the Sofia - Istanbul leg in a day train now Plovdiv-Svilengrad has been upgraded to 160 km/h?


I noticed that Jeff has actually drafted a day-time train, without a need of couchettes provided by BDZ/TCDD.

Istanbul Halkali 09:00
Kapikule 13:30-14:30
Dimitrovgrad 16:45-17:05
Plovdiv 18:07-18:23
Sofia 21:26

Sofia 08:30
Plovdiv 11:20-11:40
Dimitrovgrad 13:10-13:20
Kapikule 15:35-16:35
Halkali 21:00

Greetings, Theijs


----------



## jonasry (Feb 6, 2011)

Theijs said:


> I noticed that Jeff has actually drafted a day-time train, without a need of couchettes provided by BDZ/TCDD.
> 
> Istanbul Halkali 09:00
> Kapikule 13:30-14:30
> ...


That is too early, a day-time train from Sofia must depart after connections from Belgrade arrive (8:40 AM). As of now it's mostly Interrail passengers using the service.


----------



## Jeff Hawken (Jun 15, 2009)

jonasry said:


> That is too early, a day-time train from Sofia must depart after connections from Belgrade arrive (8:40 AM). As of now it's mostly Interrail passengers using the service.


The 08:30 Sofia to Plovdiv is an existing train, onto which the Istanbul carriages could be attached. The service from Belgrade is a notorious late-runner, so to ensure a connection you would need to depart no earlier than 10:30. That would make the arrival time in Istanbul too late. 
Maybe the Inter-railers should plan for a day in Sofia.


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

Jeff Hawken said:


> The service from Belgrade is a notorious late-runner, so to ensure a connection you would need to depart no earlier than 10:30. That would make the arrival time in Istanbul too late.



Arriving 21:00 or 23:00 in Istanbul doesn't matter to me. Nor for Russian Railways that might finally introduce the planned Moscow - Beograd - Istanbul sleeper.


----------



## Jeff Hawken (Jun 15, 2009)

Theijs said:


> Arriving 21:00 or 23:00 in Istanbul doesn't matter to me. Nor for Russian Railways that might finally introduce the planned Moscow - Beograd - Istanbul sleeper.


Don't forget you are only arriving in Halkali at the time shown: to reach central Istanbul (European side) will take a bus ride of another hour, and the buses become much less frequent in the late evening. To reach the Asian side would take even longer.
Also I was trying to plan the trains to provide a reasonably-timed (and reliable) service for local passengers within Turkey (and Bulgaria).


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

Edil Arda said:


> This is the official railway map.


This map dates unfortunately from 2012.


----------



## Ghostpoet (Nov 29, 2016)

According to some web sources (but no official Siemens press): 

http://railcolornews.com/2018/01/16/tr-siemens-awarded-hst-contract-for-10-new-velaros-tr/



> A January 2017 started tender for 10 new high speed trains for Turkish Railways (TCDD) was won by Siemens last week.
> Siemens was awarded the tender for 10 new Velaro trains. The 10 high speed trains tender was held on 30 January 2017. It was the conclusion of an earlier tender for 10 high speed trains. In 2013 TCDD contracted Siemens for 17 high speed trains in 3 contracts:
> One Velaro D from the production for Deutsche Bahn;
> 6 Velaros TR specifically made for TCDD;
> ...


Ghostpoet


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*Turkey-Iran train service to start*"

https://travel.railturkey.org/2018/06/15/turkey-iran-train-service-to-start/


----------



## 33Hz (Jul 29, 2006)

*Velaro Crash in Ankara*

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018...gh-speed-train-collision-181213051334317.html

Looking at the picture of the crash site, it must have hit the locomotive running light engine with some force to push it back to where it stopped. I wonder if the lead car of the Velaro rose into the air and took down the bridge as well? The other passenger train to the left looks like it was very lucky not to be hit. I doubt it drove in there afterwards.










Also if you look at Streetview from the nearby road overbridge, the station buildings and collapsed station concourse bridge were still under construction at September 2017. There was also only one track through there. https://goo.gl/maps/ygG6i9KhTnG2 However from the adjacent road the bridge was complete by June this year https://goo.gl/maps/gzEpDJyJvCR2

So I wonder if there were still issues with the station trackwork and signals that were ignored?


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

Isn't ATP supposed to detect the logo on the track? signal failure?


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

Both a trade unionist and a speaker of the Ankara chamber of engineers claim that, following the complete overhaul of the Ankara railway system, signals were not operating at all, but still being installed. Pressure to reopen the suburban railways on time and not to close down the high-speed line resulted in such negligence of security. Train engineers were communicating by walky-talky and mobile phone. Another statement claims that signals were only temporarily down and because of that train engineers were operating as described above.
I cannot guarantee for the accuracy of these claims, but would not be totally surprised if this was the case.


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

Baron Hirsch said:


> Both a trade unionist and a speaker of the Ankara chamber of engineers claim that, following the complete overhaul of the Ankara railway system, signals were not operating at all, but still being installed. Pressure to reopen the suburban railways on time and not to close down the high-speed line resulted in such negligence of security. Train engineers were communicating by walky-talky and mobile phone. Another statement claims that signals were only temporarily down and because of that train engineers were operating as described above.
> I cannot guarantee for the accuracy of these claims, but would not be totally surprised if this was the case.


This is totally madness. Same mistake as Spain accident. You want to save a bit money and pay for huge.


----------



## Gusiluz (Apr 4, 2013)

First a risky speculation:


cheehg said:


> Isn't ATP supposed to detect the logo on the track? signal failure?


And then an unfortunate affirmation:


cheehg said:


> This is totally madness. Same mistake as Spain accident. You want to save a bit money and pay for huge.


Exactly in which section was a bit money saved and was the cause of the accident in Spain?

You'd better answer me, if you want, in the SPAIN | High Speed Rail forum.


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

Gusiluz said:


> First a risky speculation:
> 
> 
> And then an unfortunate affirmation:
> ...


At the Spain accident spot, it didn't have the ETCS signal all the way to the station. This was the reason the train was over speed and no automatic break to prevent it.


----------



## Gusiluz (Apr 4, 2013)

^^ It is completely wrong, that can not be the reason why the ETCS of the train was disconnected: it was indifferent to where it was installed in the ground. That is not discussed in Spain, despite the line of defense of the train driver insists that the installation of the ERTMS did not reach Santiago. 
It also ends at 3.864 km from Atocha station on the Barcelona HSR, for example; There are many more.

In any case, this does not interest those who want news (not speculations) about the accident in Turkey.


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

Gusiluz said:


> It is completely wrong, that can not be the reason why the ETCS of the train was disconnected: it was indifferent to where it was installed in the ground. That is not discussed in Spain, despite the line of defense of the train driver insists that the installation of the ERTMS did not reach Santiago.
> It also ends at 3.864 km from Atocha station on the Barcelona HSR, for example; There are many more.
> 
> In any case, this does not interest those who want news (not speculations) about the accident in Turkey.


All I anti to say is it opens the door for human error.


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

*Marmaray suburban rail corridor across İstanbul opened*

Erdoğan officially opened the 77 km Marmaray suburban rail corridor across Istanbul on March 12, 15 years after construction began. 

The Marmaray corridor runs for 76 km with 43 stations. The suburban services are operated using Hyundai Rotem Class E32000 EMUs ordered in 2008. These run at a maximum speed of 100 km/h with a commercial speed of 45 km/h, with 2 min to 10 min headways and an end-to-end journey time of 1 h 10 min.

With the opening of the corridor, high speed services from Ankara will no longer terminate at Pendik, but will use Marmaray’s third track to call at Gebze, Pendik, Maltepe, Bostancı and Soğutluçesme on the Asian side and Bakırköy and Halkalı on the European side.

The third track could also be used by freight services, Transport Minister Cahit Turhan said.

No mention was made of the historic waterside Haydarpaşa terminus, where remodelling ahead of an anticipated reopening for high speed services has been delayed by the discovery of substantial archaeological remains. 

https://www.railwaygazette.com/news...oss-istanbul-opened.html#.XIf36a3J_aw.twitter


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

*Marmaray Introduced with Siemens Mobility Technology*

Siemens Mobility, which is in the joint venture that has built this line, has established and commissioned SCADA system as well as the Signalization and Control system and Communication systems.

The technologically unique line is equipped with both ERTMS (European Railway Traffic Management System) and CBTC (Communication Based Train Control System) systems, advanced solutions provided by Siemens Mobility, Turkey involves the Ankara-Konya High Speed ​​Line, which currently serves FUTUR ERTMS technology and Trainguard subway system that serves the Downtown Line in Singapore.

https://raillynews.com/2019/03/marmaray-was-put-into-service-by-siemens-mobility-technology/


----------



## AndreiB (Dec 2, 2009)

Does that mean that international trains can now be extended again back to Sirkeci?


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

No, at least not yet. Construction at Halkali, the eastern terminus of trains from Thrace and Bulgaria, and the western terminus of high-speed and commuter trains, is still ongoing. At present, from what I saw, it is still impossible to extend the regional and international trains into the city proper.


----------



## AndreiB (Dec 2, 2009)

Thank you. Is the long term still to reopen Sirkeci and Haydarpasha though? At one point I read they wanted to abandon the plans.


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Haydarpaşa is going to open for intercity trains (Renovations are in progress),
most probably Sirkeci will too (Project is ready, however tender has been cancelled).


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

*Transit freight train runs through the Marmaray tunnel*

A freight service passed through the Marmaray tunnel under the Bosporus between Asia and Europe in İstanbul at 03.30 on the morning of November 7, carrying 42 TEU of electronic goods in transit from China to the Czech Republic.

The service organised by China Railway Express had taken 12 days to travel from Xi’an, through Kazakhstan, across the Caspian Sea to Azerbaijan and then to Turkey via the Baku – Tbilisi – Kars line which was inaugurated in 2017. The route continues to the Bulgarian border at Kapıkule, and on to Praha. The Turkish partner for the service is Pasifik Eurasia Lojistik.

https://www.railwaygazette.com/free...uns-through-the-marmaray-tunnel/55079.article






































https://www.aa.com.tr/tr/pg/foto-galeri/marmaraydan-tarihi-gecis


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

wow. that is an impressive journey. China is pedal to the metal with the new silk road project.


----------



## msacikarali (Nov 13, 2013)

Hello from Turkey
Train ride to from east to south Turkey
TCDD E68025 Fırat Express Malatya - Adana. Fevzipaşa, Osmaniye, Ayran Tunnel, İron Bridge DE 24 196
The train brought the DE 24 196 (DE 24 XXX MTE-Alsthom TÜLOMSAŞ Diesel Electric Locomotive) locomotive from Elazığ to Malatya, and the electric E68025 (E 68 XXX Hyundai Rotem and electric locomotives are manufactured for the Republic of Turkey State Railways by TULOMSAS. The locomotives have a power of 5,000 kW and have a speed of 140 km / h. )loco was installed in Malatya and came to Adana.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Turkey Railways - TCDD Class MT 5300 diesel train at Çatalağzı in 1977 by Historical Railway Images, en Flickr


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

[email protected] said:


>


440 new EMUs really ? For one line of 70 km ? Couldn't it be a confusion between the number of EMUs and the number of cars ?


----------



## Jeff Hawken (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes, there are 440 Marmaray vehicles. There are 34 x 10-car trains, and 20 x 5-car trains, all class E32000.


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Jeff Hawken said:


> Yes, there are 440 Marmaray vehicles. There are 34 x 10-car trains, and 20 x 5-car trains, all class E32000.


Ok that's well what I said. 54 EMUs (34+20) for a total of 440 cars. Not 440 EMUs.


----------



## Jeff Hawken (Jun 15, 2009)

MarcVD said:


> Ok that's well what I said. 54 EMUs (34+20) for a total of 440 cars. Not 440 EMUs.


Yes, I think it hinged around the meaning of the work "unit". In railways we use this as an abbreviation of "Multiple Unit", but in project planning or accountancy terms it can mean "item". So 440 units means 440 items (in this case railway vehicles).


----------



## Influence (Sep 25, 2008)

Check this one out 🤯


----------



## CornelM (Jun 23, 2013)

Rail journey from Germany to Turkey in the early 1990


----------



## Theijs (Aug 15, 2012)

Istanbul – Kapikule - Bulgaria gets finally ETCS compatible signaling:

The joint venture which is modernising the line linking Istanbul with Bulgaria has appointed CAF Signalling as subcontractor to install signalling on the 153 km western section between Çerkezköy and the border at Kapıkule.

The 233 km main line between Kapıkule and Halkalı on the west side of Istanbul is being extensively rebuilt in two segments under a €530m contract signed in April 2018 with a consortium of Italy’s Salini Impreglio (now Webuild) and Turkey’s Kolin Insaat.

The project includes long sections of new alignment and the construction of three stations. Most of the new sections are on the 144 km between Edirne and Çerkezköy, and require 10 tunnels, 16 bridges and two viaducts. CAF Signalling will supply electronic interlockings and a centralised control system compatible with ETCS Level 1 and operations at up to 200 km/h.

CAF Signalling said the contract announced on June 29 is worth more than €15m, adding that its third signalling project in Turkey in recent years has helped to establish a strong presence in the region’s signalling market.

Source: CAF Signalling awarded Istanbul – Bulgaria contract


----------



## jeffhawken269 (Nov 22, 2021)

This YouTube video (in Turkish) LINK gives an update on some rail projects in Turkey.
Included amongst them is the construction of new suburban stations to the west of Halkali as follows:
Halkali km 27+634
Konut Birlik km 29+775
Altinsehir km 32+433
Ispartakule km 38+027
Bahcesehir km 40+980

Halkali and Ispartakule are existing stations. The others are new halts built to serve the developing housing in that area. (Apologies for any missing accents in the place names).


----------

